# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاحد 21 اغسطس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—€ عناوين صــحــيــفة المريـــخ :

âœ¯ في تنوير اعلامي ضاف بالمكتب التنفيذي امس
âœ¯ عصام الحاج ومزمل يكشفان التشكيل الجديد لمجلس الشرف المريخي .
âœ¯ عضويته مفتوحة لكل ابناء المريخ والحد الادني 20 مليونا وجميع اعضاء مجلس المريخ اعضاء بمجلس الشرف .
âœ¯ جمال الوالي يفتتح المشروع بملياري جنيه ومعتصم الحاج التوم اول المساهمين .
âœ¯ مزمل أبو القاسم: نعول علي نجاح مجلس الشرف المريخي لاحداث تحول تاريخي في مسيرة المريخ

â—€ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــصــدى :

âœ¯ المريخ يزف البشريات لجماهير بمجلس شرف من العيار الثقيل
âœ¯ الاحمر يتدرب بقوة .. تألق لافت لألوك .. ومصعب يفشل في اكمال المران .
âœ¯ تكوين لجنة لصياغة ااعقد مع الشركة الصينيه و250 الف دولار في طريقها للخزنه الحمراء .
âœ¯ منتخبنا الوطني للناشئين يتأهب لخطف بطاقة التأهل علي حساب نظيره الزامبي .

â—€عناوين  صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :

âœ¯ انطلاقة مجلس الشرف والوالي يدشن المشروع بــــ2 مليار .
âœ¯ الازرق يغلي .. غضب ومطالبات باقالة بلاتشي وانتقادات عنيفة للسماسره وشلة الريس بسبب سادومبا .
âœ¯ احتفال بشه يفتح عليه نيران الاعلام الكاردينالي .. اعادة التلفزيون تؤكد عدم صحة الهدف وانقسار حاد بسبب كبار السن .

â—€ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :

âœ¯ 4 عروض لتنجيل الملعب الرديف .
âœ¯ المريخ يقترب من تدشين مجلس الشرف رسميا .
âœ¯ المجموعة العربيه الصينيه تستعجل لتوقيع العقودات..والنجوم يتأهبون للاكسبريس بالتسجيل .
âœ¯ عبدالصمد يتنصل عن تصريحاته .. لجنة ونسي تهاجمة بعنف .
âœ¯ ناشئو السودان علي موعد مع التاريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يكون مجلس الشرف ويحصر عضويته بدفع 20 مليوناً لأي شخص يرغب في الانضمام له



عقد عصام الحاج مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ لشؤون مجلس الشـــرف تنويرا اعلاميا عن الخطوات التي تم انجازها لتكوين مجلس الشرف المريخي , وذلك بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بحضور مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الإعلامية الإستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم بحضور عدد من الاعلاميين، التنوير الإعلامي جاء لوضح خطة إعلامية واضحه للتبشير باهمية مجلس الشرف ودوره وأن مجلس الشرف سوف يتم تدشينه بشكل رسمي في احتفال ضخم بحضور شخصيات بارزة ، عصام الحاج اكد في التنوير على اهمية مجلس الشرف والدور الذي يمكن ان يلعبه في دعم مسيرة النادي , وأن الحد الادني سوف يكون مبلغ (20) الف جنيه في العام , وان والحد الاقصي مفتوح , وأن يكون المجلس وعاء لكل ابناء المريخ القادرين علي الدعم داخل وخارج السودان . ونسعي الى أن يكون عدد اعضاء (400) شخصية مريخية علي الاقل وأن هناك مقترح بان عضو مجلس الشرف هو عضو في الجمعية العمومية بل هو نواه الجمعية العمومية , وفي المستقبل يمكن ان يتم ترشيح مجلس الإدارة من قبل مجلس الشرف باعتبارهم الاكثر قربا من النادي والاكثر دارية بامور النادي وقد تم فتح حساب باسم مجلس الشرف لنادي المريخ ببنك فيصل الاسلامي في المقر الرئيسي , وأن يكون الحساب لتغذية الحساب الرسمي للنادي . وسيتمتع عضو الشرف بعضوية النادي الاسري . وسيكون لمجلس الشرف الية تنفيذية وامانه عامة ومكتب تنفيذي . وأن اعضاء مجلس الإدارة سيكونون اعضاء في مجلس الشرف وأن كل عضو مجلس سوف يحضر معه (4) شخصيات كحد ادني ليصل العدد الى 150 شخص علي الاقل ، عصام الحاج تطرق الى مقترح العضوية الجديد مؤكدا بان الاشتراك الشهري سيكون (100) جنيه, وحينها ستكون العضوية مورد حقيقي للاندية وهو امر معمول به في الأندية العالمية . وللاشتراك في الجمعية العمومية يشطرط أن يكون قد سدد اشتراك عام كامل . اضافة الى عضوية حقيقة مستنيرة ، مزمل ابوالقاسم اعتبر ان انشاء مجلس الشرف ومقترح العضوية الجديدة يعتبر من التحولات تاريخة في مســـيرة نادي المريخ لتحقيق موارد دخل ثابة ومستمرة لدعم مسيرة النادي في ظل المجابة بصرف عالي . وهو الحديث بالأرقام هو من مبادي الشفافية المالية التى يتعامل بها مجلس المريخ، مزمل اكد على اهمية دور الإعلام في بداية جيدة لمجلس الشرف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


عقد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ لشؤون مجلس الشـــرف الســـيد عصا الحاج تنويرا اعلاميا عن الخطوات التي تم انجازها لتكوين مجلس الشرف المريخي , وذلك بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بحضور مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الإعلامية الإستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم بحضور عدد من الاعلامين . التنوير الإعلامي اتي لوضح خطة إعلامية واضحه للتبشير باهمية مجلس الشرف ودوره . وأن مجلس الشرف سوف يتم تدشينه بشكل رسمي فى احتفال ضخم بحضور شخصيات بارزة .

عصام الحاج اكد فى التنوير علي اهمية مجلس الشرف والدور الذي يمكن ان يلعبه فى دعم مسيرة النادي , وأن الحد الادني سوف يكون مبلغ (20) الف جنية فى العام , وان والحد الاقصي مفتوح , وأن يكون المجلس وعا لكل ابناء المريخ القادرين علي الدعم داخل وخارج السودان . ونسعي الى أن يكون عدد اعضاء (400) شخصية مريخية علي الاقل.

وأن هناك مقترح بان عضو مجلس الشرف هو عضو فى الجمعية العمومية بل هو نواه الجمعية العمومية , وفى المستقبل يمكن ان يتم ترشيح مجلس الإدارة من قبل مجلس الشرف باعتبارهم الاكثر قربا من النادي والاكثر دارية بامور النادي.

وقد تم فتح حساب باسم مجلس الشرف لنادي المريخ ببنك فيصل الاسلامي فى المقر الرئيسي , وأن يكون الحساب لتغذية الحساب الرسمي للنادي . وسيتمتع عضو الشرف بعضوية النادي الاسري . وسيكون لمجلس الشرف الية تنفيذية وامانه عامة ومكتب تنفيذي .

وأن اعضاء مجلس الإدارة سيكونوا اعضاء فى مجلس الشرف وأن كل عضو مجلس سوف يحضر معه (4) شخصيات كحد ادني ليصل العدد الى 150 شخص علي الاقل .

عصام الحاج تطرق الى مقترح العضوية الجديد مؤكدا بان الاشتراك الشهري سيكون (100) جنية , وحينها ستكون العضوية مورد حقيقي للاندية وهو امر معمول به فى الأندية العالمية . وللاشتراك فى الجمعية العمومية يشطرط أن يكون قد سدد اشتراك عام كامل . اضافة الى عضوية حقيقة مستنيرة .

مزمل ابوالقاسم اعتبر ان انشاء مجلس الشرف ومقترح العضوية الجديدة يعتبر من التحولات تاريخة فى مســـيرة نادي المريخ لتحقيق موارد دخل ثابة ومستمرة لدعم مسيرة النادي فى ظل المجابة بصرف عالي . وهو الحديث بالأرقام هو من مبادي الشفافية المالية التى يتعامل بها مجلس المريخ . مزمل اكد علي اهمية دور الإعلام فى بداية جيدة لمجلس الشرف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


عقد القطاع الاقتصادي لنادي المريخ اجتماعا برئاسة د. هاشم الهدية رئيس القطاع بحضور اعضا ءالقطاع السيد عصام الحاج مساعد الرئيس , السيد عوض الكريم رمرم امين المال , والمهندس محمد محي الدين , المهندس طارق زروق , وذلك ظهر السبت بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ وقد اقر الاجتماع الاتي


توفير موادر كبيرة للنادي من خلال الاستمثار البشري والجماهيري عبر مجلس الشرف و العضوية .و الاستثمار فى المنشاءات والممتلكات , التسويق والاستثمار الرياضي

كما تطرق الاجتماع الي اللائحة المالية وتفعيل دور الادارة المالية وضرورة سياسية الضبط المالي , وتكوين لجنة لحصر وسداد الديون , وضبط المال العام واحكامه , وتقليل الصرف بما لا يتعارض من التطوير المستمر

*

----------


## استرلينى

*اخبار جميله من الصباح عن مجلس الشرف المريخى 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يشترط 20 مليون لكل مريخي راغب في دخول مجلس الشرف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
عقد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ لشؤون مجلس الشـــرف الســـيد عصا الحاج تنويرا اعلاميا عن الخطوات التي تم انجازها لتكوين مجلس الشرف المريخي , وذلك بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بحضور مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الإعلامية الإستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم بحضور عدد من الاعلامين . التنوير الإعلامي اتي لوضح خطة إعلامية واضحه للتبشير باهمية مجلس الشرف ودوره . وأن مجلس الشرف سوف يتم تدشينه بشكل رسمي فى احتفال ضخم بحضور شخصيات بارزة .

عصام الحاج اكد فى التنوير علي اهمية مجلس الشرف والدور الذي يمكن ان يلعبه فى دعم مسيرة النادي , وأن الحد الادني سوف يكون مبلغ (20) الف جنية فى العام , وان والحد الاقصي مفتوح , وأن يكون المجلس وعا لكل ابناء المريخ القادرين علي الدعم داخل وخارج السودان . ونسعي الى أن يكون عدد اعضاء (400) شخصية مريخية علي الاقل.

وأن هناك مقترح بان عضو مجلس الشرف هو عضو فى الجمعية العمومية بل هو نواه الجمعية العمومية , وفى المستقبل يمكن ان يتم ترشيح مجلس الإدارة من قبل مجلس الشرف باعتبارهم الاكثر قربا من النادي والاكثر دارية بامور النادي.

وقد تم فتح حساب باسم مجلس الشرف لنادي المريخ ببنك فيصل الاسلامي فى المقر الرئيسي , وأن يكون الحساب لتغذية الحساب الرسمي للنادي . وسيتمتع عضو الشرف بعضوية النادي الاسري . وسيكون لمجلس الشرف الية تنفيذية وامانه عامة ومكتب تنفيذي .

وأن اعضاء مجلس الإدارة سيكونوا اعضاء فى مجلس الشرف وأن كل عضو مجلس سوف يحضر معه (4) شخصيات كحد ادني ليصل العدد الى 150 شخص علي الاقل .

عصام الحاج تطرق الى مقترح العضوية الجديد مؤكدا بان الاشتراك الشهري سيكون (100) جنية , وحينها ستكون العضوية مورد حقيقي للاندية وهو امر معمول به فى الأندية العالمية . وللاشتراك فى الجمعية العمومية يشطرط أن يكون قد سدد اشتراك عام كامل . اضافة الى عضوية حقيقة مستنيرة .

مزمل ابوالقاسم اعتبر ان انشاء مجلس الشرف ومقترح العضوية الجديدة يعتبر من التحولات تاريخة فى مســـيرة نادي المريخ لتحقيق موارد دخل ثابة ومستمرة لدعم مسيرة النادي فى ظل المجابة بصرف عالي . وهو الحديث بالأرقام هو من مبادي الشفافية المالية التى يتعامل بها مجلس المريخ . مزمل اكد علي اهمية دور الإعلام فى بداية جيدة لمجلس الشرف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الناشئين السوداني يتأهب لإقصاء زامبيا من تصفيات إفريقيا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت









يتأهب  منتخب الناشئين السوداني لإقصاء نظيره الزامبي، وذلك في مباراة العودة  التي سوف تجرى بين المنتخبين في الساعة الخامسة مساء الأحد بمدينة  الاُبَيِّض بغرب السودان الأوسط، بالدور قبل النهائي من تصفيات إفريقيا  للناشئين لكرة القدم التي سوف تقام نهائياتها بمدغشقر في 2017.

وكان المنتخبان قد تعادلا بالعاصمة الزامبية لوساكا قبل نحو أسبوعين بدون أهداف، وقد كان السودان أقرب للفوز.

وعقب  عودته من زامبيا، انخرط المنتخب السوداني في تدريبات عديدة بالعاصمة  الخرطوم قبل أن يغادر الأسبوع الماضي لمدينة الأبيض بدعوة من حاكم ولاية  شمال كُرْدُفان أحمد هارون لإقامة المباراة تحت ضيافته، وأجرى المنتخب  السوداني الصغير عدة تدريبات ختمها صباح السبت بملعب المباراة وبات جاهزًا  لها.

ويعتمد منتخب السودان على هيكل لاعبين يضم في حراسة المرمى  محمد النور، وقيع الله مكي وعمار حمد ومازن محمدين ومحي الدين عبد الرازق  رباعي دفاع، وفي المحور عمار ياسر ومصعب كَرْدَمان، وفي الوسط المتقدم  سادومبا ومحمد آدم وشهاب الدين ومصطفى حسين، بينما في الهجوم يتوفر محمد  عباس عبد الصمد إدريس.

وقال المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان محسن سيد في تصريحه لموقع "": "الأحوال داخل المنتخب في قمة المعنويات، والمعسكر جيد من حيث الراحة والتغذية، ولقد أكملنا جاهزية الفريق البدنية والخططية".

وأضاف  مدرب منتخب السودان للناشئين: "نتوقع أن يساندنا جمهور ضخم غدًا كما عودنا  جمهور مدنية الأبيض مع المنتخب الأولمبي، ويبقى الفوز هو خيارنا الوحيد  لأجل التأهل".

وختم المدرب محسن سيد: "السودان سيواجه منتخبًا قويًا  وهو المنتخب الزامبي، فهو واحد من أصعب المنتخبات الصغيرة والشابة التي  شاهدتها أو لعبت ضدها من قبل، فلن تكون مباراة سهلة بسبب قوة المنتخب  الزامبي نفسه".

ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن المنتخب الزامبي للناشئين وصل  إلى السودان فجر الجمعة، وتوجه بعد ساعات من وصوله إلى مدنية الأبيض وخاض  تدريبا في نفس اليوم، وأردفه بآخر، وبات جاهزًا للمباراة.

وقد أكمل  المنتخب الزامبي الاستعداد ببلاده قبل الوصول للسودان بخسارته لمباراة  تجريبية أمام فريق أنسابا ستارز من الدوري الزامبي الممتاز 2-4 وذلك يوم  الخميس الماضي.

وقال مديره الفني مومامبا نومبا إن فريقه جاهز  لمواجهة السودان، وأضاف: "لقد استعدينا لهذه المباراة من كل الجوانب، ولم  نترك شيئا للصدفة".

يذكر أن مباراة منتخب السوداني ونظيره الزامبي غدا الأحد يديرها طاقم تحكيم من تنزانيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مازدا يطالب نجوم منتخب الناشئين بعدم تكرار أخطاء مباراة تونس


حرص الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المستشار الفني للمنتخبات الوطنية على الحديث مع نجوم منتخبنا الوطني للناشئين الذين يستعدون لمواجهة زامبيا عصر اليوم بإستاد الأبيض في إياب المرحلة قبل الاخيرة من تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية وطالب مازدا اللاعبين بضرورة اللعب بحذر وتركيز وعدم الاستهوان بالمنافس طوال زمن المباراة والا يركنوا لنتيجة اللقاء الأول الذي انتهى بالتعادل السلبي حتى لا يتكرر نفس الخطأ الذي ارتكبه المنتخب الأولمبي في وقت سابق عندما خسر في جولة الذهاب أمام تونس بهدف وعاد واستقبل المنتخب التونسي بالأبيض ولكنه لم يفلح في الخروج فائزاً في تلك المباراة بل نجح المنتخب التونسي في استغلال الهجمات المرتدة وحسم المباراة لمصلحته بهدفين وشدد مازدا على لاعبي المنتخب الناشئ على ضرورة أن يؤدوا بكل قوة حتى يتمكنوا من تحقيق النتيجة المرجوة والتي تؤهلهم للمرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* البرازيل تحقق الميدالية الذهبية الأولى لها في تاريخها
* برشلونة يسحق ريال بيتيس في مستهل مشواره بالليجا
* التعادل يحسم لقاء غرناطة أمام فياريال بالليجا
* بيرنلي يصعق ليفربول في الدوري الإنجليزي
* روما يقص شريط الكالتشيو بأربعة أهداف في شباك أودينيزي
* هيجواين يقود يوفنتوس للفوز على فيورنتينا
* موناكو يعبر نانت وبوردو يسقط أمام تولوز بالدوري الفرنسي
* بورتو يفلت من فخ إشتوريل بهدف قاتل في الدوري البرتغالي
* سبورتنج لشبونة يواصل انتصاراته بالدوري البرتغالي
* برشلونة يؤكد انه توصل لـ"اتفاق مبدئي" حول انتقال برافو إلى مانشستر سيتي
* فينجر يهاجم الصحفيين بعد التعادل أمام ليستر سيتي
* باريس سان جيرمان يوافق على إعارة باهيباك لنادي بيسكارا الإيطالي
* مدرب ريال بيتيس: كنت أظن أن سواريز سيتعاطف معي
* بيدرو: هدفنا الفوز بالدوري الإنجليزي
* كونتي يشيد بالروح القتالية للاعبي تشيلسي
* إنريكي يشيد بميسي وسواريز وينتظر المزيد من توران
* مدرب روما يندهش من الفوز على أودينيزي
* فينجر: لعبنا بخمسة مهاجمين للفوز على ليستر
* أياكس يستعد لرحيل حارسه سيليسن إلى برشلونة
* إشبيلية يعلن تمديد عقد فيتولو ورفع قيمة الشرط الجزائي
* مونشنجلادباخ يتأهل للدور الثاني بكأس ألمانيا
* أتلتيكو مدريد يعير مدافعه الأوروجوائي اميليانو فيلاسكيز لسبورتنج براجا
* جريزمان: أريد البقاء في أتلتيكو مدريد والفوز بشيء
* اتحاد جدة ينتزع الفوز بصعوبة أمام الخليج
* الباطن يفجر مفاجأة ويفوز على الشباب بالدوري السعودي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ تصفيات كأس افريقيا تحت 17 عاما :

* السودان (-- : --) زامبيا الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: الملاعب

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 24 :

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 2 :

* سندرلاند (-- : --) ميدلزبره الساعة: 15:30 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 1 :

* سبورتينغ خيخون (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة: 19:15 .. القناة: beIN 3 HD

* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة: 21:15 .. القناة: beIN 3 HD

* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة: 23:15 .. القناة: beIN 3 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 1 :

* ميلان (-- : --) تورينو الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* أتلانتا (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* كييفو فيرونا (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* إمبولي (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* جنوى (-- : --) كالياري الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* بولونيا (-- : --) كروتوني الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* بيسكارا (-- : --) نابولي الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* باليرمو (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 2 :

* جانجون (-- : --) مارسيليا الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN 6 HD

* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) ميتز الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 6 HD

=========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 24 :

* مريخ كوستي (0 : 0) الرابطة كوستي
* أهلي الخرطوم (1 : 3) أهلي مدني
* الأمير البحراوي (0 : 4) اهلي شندي
* النيل شندي (2 : 2) مريخ نيالا
..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 2 :

* ستوك سيتي (1 : 4) مانشستر سيتي
* وست بروميتش ألبيون (1 : 2) إيفرتون
* واتفورد (1 : 2) تشيلسي
* توتنهام هوتسبير (1 : 0) كريستال بالاس
* سوانزي سيتي (0 : 2) هال سيتي
* بيرنلي (2 : 0) ليفربول
* ليستر سيتي (0 : 0) آرسنال

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 1 :

* برشلونة (6 : 2) ريال بيتيس
* غرناطة (1 : 1) فياريال
* إشبيلية (6 : 4) إسبانيول

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 1 :

* روما (4 : 0) أودينيزي
* يوفنتوس (1 : 0) فيورنتينا

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 2 :

* نانت (0 : 1) موناكو
* رين (2 : 0) نانسي

..................................................  ..

â—„ نهائيات كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو - رجال :

* الهندوراس (2 : 3) نيجيريا
* البرازيل  (1 : 1)  ألمانيا
فوز البرازيل بركلات الترجيح 5 / 4

..................................................  ..

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 2 :

* الباطن (1 : 0) الشباب
* الإتفاق (1 : 0) النصر
* الخليج (2 : 3) الاتحاد
* الفتح (0 : 1) الأهلي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  في تصريحاته لديربي : مدرب الاكسبريس ينفي ما نسب له بالصدى ..ويتحدى !!


ديربي سبورت: عطبرة
متابعة: محمد عمر
نفى  مدرب أهلي عطبرة الباقر كوكو أن يكون أدلى بتصريحات لأي صحيفة بعدم قدرة  فريقه على منافسة المريخ مؤكدا جاهزية الاكسبريس لمواجهة بعد غد بالدوري  الممتاز وأكد كوكو انه مدرب محترف وبالوسط الرياضي لأكثر من عشرين عاما  فكيف يقول انه ( قنعان من كورة المريخ ) كما أنه كان مدربا للأمل أيضا فكيف  يستفزه بتصريحاته ؟! مشيرا إلى أنها فتنة ، واختتم تصريحاته لديربي سبورت  بأن الملعب هو الفيصل بينه والمريخ . وكان كوكو يتحدث بحسرة والم بالغين  لديربي سبورت وأكثر من ترديد : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل . ومن جانبه أوضح  نائب سكرتير أهلي عطبرة ناجي الصاغ أن مجلسهم سيلاحق صحيفة الصدى التي نشرت  تصريحات على لسان المدرب الباقر اليوم ليتأكدوا من الحقيقة ولتثبت لهم  الصحيفة صحة ذلك والا سيكون لهم رأي آخر . 
*

----------


## الحريف

*صباح الخير يا صفوة 
مشكوور الاخ كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مباراتان ساخنتان في الدوري الممتاز اليوم







تُقام اليوم مباراتان ضمن الجولة 27 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بمدينة الفاشر وعطبرة، المباراة الأولى يشهدها ملعب النقعة بالفاشر وتجمع المريخ مع هلال كادوقلي، يدخل المريخ المباراة وفي رصيده 29 نقطة وكان الفريق قبل الخسارة في الجولة الماضية أمام هلال الأبيض بهدفين لهدف، أما هلال كادوقلي فيدخل المباراة وفي رصيده 45نقطة وكان خسر أمام هلال الفاشر في آخر مبارياته بهدف، وفي المباراة الثانية التي يشهدها ملعب إستاد عطبرة يلتقي الأمل مع الخرطوم الوطني، الامل يدخل المباراة برصيد 29 نقطة وكان تعادل أمام المريخ بهدف لكل في آخر مبارياته، أما الخرطوم الوطني فله 49 نقطة وكان حقق الفوز على أهلي عطبرة بهدفين لهدف في في الجولة الماضية
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*عبدالصمد ينفي ما جاء في الصحف اليوم ويقول : كيف اقول ورثنا فريقا متهالكا ؟! وهذا حديثي نصا !!

تحدث الأستاذ : عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي بلغة مقتضبة  نافيا ما جاء في بعض وسائل الإعلام عن تصريحه بأنهم في لجنة التسيير الحالية قد ورثوا فريقا متهالكا وقال بصريح العبارة أنه لا يمكن أن يتحدث بهذه الطريقة بل ذكر أن النتائج التي تحققت تعتبر جيدة بكل المقاييس مقارنة بالظروف التي استلموا فيها الفريق الذي لم يكن إعداده مكتملا حينها وكانت هنالك غيابات مؤثرة وهذه حقيقة لكني لم أتطرق قط للجنة السابقة وأحمل مسؤولية ما نسب لي للصحف التي حرفت في كلامي .
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*قائد الكوماندوز: الجماهير الحمراء تمنح مبارياتنا مع المريخ أكبر من حجمها






كشف صلاح الأمير قائد الخرطوم الوطني أن فريقه لا يفكر حالياً في الحديث عن مباراته أمام المريخ يوم السبت المقبل وإنما يركّز جهده على لقاء الأمل عطبرة مساء اليوم والذي سيسعى لتحقيق الفوز فيه وحصد النقاط الثلاث ومن ثم بعد ذلك العودة للخرطوم وفتح لقاء المريخ، واعتبر صلاح الأمير أن هناك فرق واضح في مبارياتهم مع القمة مبيناً أنهم وعندما يواجهون المريخ يحرصون على استغلال الضغط الكبير على نجوم الأحمر من الجماهير الحمراء والتي تطالبهم بضرورة القتال في المباراة وحسم الجولة مبكراً وهذا الأمر سيجعلنا نخوض المباراة بصورة طبيعية تسهّل من مهمتنا في الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية أمام المريخ مبيناً أن الضغط الذي تمارسه جماهير المريخ على لاعبيها لا يجدونه في مبارياتهم أمام الهلال لأن الجماهير الزرقاء تصبر على فريقها وتشجعه طوال زمن المباراة لأنها تثق في أنه قد يحرز هدفاً في أي وقت من أوقات المباراة بعكس الجماهير الحمراء التي تمارس ضغطاً كبيراً على لاعبيها في أي مباراة يخوضها أمام الخرطوم الوطني

-
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
الكــــــلام المـــــر

×تعرض السيد عبد الصمد محمد عثمان إلى هجمة من بعض المحسوبين على نادي المريخ ، بسبب أنه تحدث عن سوء قد وجدوه في الفريق، بعد أن آلت إليهم الأمور في النادي الكبير من سلفهم لجنة التسيير المنصرفة برئاسة المهندس ونسي.
×صحيح لم يكن السيد عبد الصمد دقيقا ونبييها أو حكيما وهو يرمي الحديث على عواهنه ، حتى يقوم البعض من الذين لا يزنون الأمور بميزان العقل المتزن ولا يستطيعون إلى ذلك سبيلا،فيكيلون له السباب والتقليل من قدره ، ويرمونه بكلامهم المر الذي ضرره أكبر من نفعه.
×كل الذين قاموا بمهاجمة نائب رئيس المريخ ،كان دافعهم ومنطلقهم ،هو ظنهم القبيح بأن عبد الصمد يريد التقليل من جهود ومجهودات لجنة ونسي ورفاقه وبس.
×فلا يستطيع عبد الصمد أو خلافه أن ينكر أفضال لجنة ونسي ومحاسنها وجوانبها الإيجابية التي أشاد بها معظم أهل المريخ من متابعين وإعلام وكل أصحاب العقول النيرة.
×فجميع أهل المريخ بلا استثناء وبمن فيهم عبد الصمد، يعرفون كيف تعاملت تلك اللجنة بواقعية ونجاح، مع عدد من الملفات على رأسها ملف التسجيلات التي جعلت من المريخ متعة وسلوى هذه الأيام.
×كما أن تلك اللجنة وفقت تماما في الحفاظ على لاعبي الفريق الكبار وجددت لهم جميعا، رغم شح المال وغلو الطالب وغلاء المطلوب.
× هذه حقائق يحفظها التأريخ لهولاء الرجال ،ومن حقهم على الكيان تقديرهم واحترام فترتهم .
×ولكن لا يختلف اثنان كذلك، في أن هذه اللجنة التي جاء عبد الصمد عبرها لحكم المريخ، وجدت فريقا مبهدلا ومشتتا و مفرزعا.
×وهذا السوء والقبح الذي كان عليه الفريق له عدة أسباب قد لا يكون للجنة ونسي ضلوعا أو ضلعا فيه.
×ونحن كذلك نشهد أن عبد الصمد ورفاقه في اللجنة الخالفة ،ورثوا فريقا جله بين موقوف ومعطوب ومتمرد نمروت،هذه حقيقة لا ينكرها إلا مكابر مداهن.
 ×الرأي عندي هو أن من حق عبد الصمد أن يوضح مدى وعظمة الجهود التي بذلوها ولا زالوا يبذلونها، من أجل رتق وتجبير الفريق وهذا أمر لا يجب أن يلومه عليه أحد أبدا أبدا.
×وحتى إن كان أسلوب عبد الصمد غير حكيم أو فيه شيء من القسوة والجرح على لاعبي الفريق الحالي والإداريين الذين سبقوه، فلا ينبغي على الناس أن يحورون القصد ويذهبوا به إلى مآلات التعارض والتناطح والتشرذم القبيح، الذي لا نريده أن يتفشى بين أبناء الكيان العريض بكل تأكيد.
×أنا شخصيا لدي تحفظات كثيرة على أسلوب ونهج عبد الصمد الإداري  وطريقة تعامله الحاد مع كل الملفات ، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من إنصافه وإعطائه شيئا من التقدير،وأن نحفظ له الجميل كونه يتصدى للعمل الشاق في هذا الوقت الصعب من أجل رفعة المريخ .
×ما يقوم به هذا الرجل عملا كبيرا وحملا ثقيلا تنوء به الجبال الراسيات، فالمنطق والعقل يقولان علينا أن ننتقده بموضوعية وعمق وليس بهذه السطحية ومن أجل النقد فقط.
 ×والمستوى الضعيف المتواضع والنتيجة الهزيلة التي خرج بها الهلال أمس الأول أمام النسور، أكدت أن هذا الفريق ليس جديرا بهذه الصدارة التي يتربع عليها.
× لم أر أو أسمع في حياتي أن فريقا في مثل سوء الهلال الحالي ومن انطلاقة الدوري وحتى اليوم، ومع ذلك يظل متصدرا للدوري. سبحان الله.
×نرفض بشده تصرفات إدارة النسور، أثناء وعقب مباراة فريقهم مع الهلال، لأن الحقوق لا تؤخذ باليد، بل بالقانون يا أهل القانون. دعوا الفوضى.
×فاجأنا ليفربول عصر أمس وهو يتعرض للهزيمة من الفريق الموصوف بالضعيف بيرنلي.
×رغم الهزيمة كان فريق ليفربول هو الأفضل على الإطلاق وعمل أي شيء، إلا أهم شيء في كرة القدم وهو إحراز الأهداف.
×كان استحواذ ليفربول 80 في المائة وبيرنلي 20 في المائة فقط، وبلغت تصويبات ومحاولات ليفربول تجاه المرمى 23 تصويبه مقابل ثلاثة تصويبات لبيرنلي وأحرز منها هدفين. كوره مدورة.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نتحسر على حالنا كثيرا ونحن نتابع كرة القدم العالمية ، نحن غارقين في تخلف عميق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
محسن يقودالصغار في عروس الرمال
وعصام الحاج يظهر بمجلس المال
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
اختفي عصام الحاج والراجل غاطس يبحث عن حلول
وظهر لينا ودالحاج بمجلس المال
نعم مجلس شرف ومجلس مال
وفكرة الف في الف اصبحت فكرة العشرين مليون ومن الان سجلو المريخ اول فريق يمنح العضوية الشرفية الداعمة ماليا
عشان باكر مايجي واحد يقول وينسب السبق دا ليهو !!!
(عصام الحاج مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ لشؤون مجلس الشـــرف)
والله اسم فخم يليق بيك ياود الحاج والتنوير الإعلامي جاء في زمانه ومكانه تمام وفي الزمن المناسب قبل ان ياتي الينا شهر ديسمبر ونحن نتلفت بعد ان وضع الوزير نهاية المجلس مع التسجيلات !!!! وختام الموسم
تاريخ صعب لكن باذن الله بالمجلس الشرفي سيكون تاريخ عااااادي،،،،،،،
مجلس الشرف سوف يتم تدشينه بشكل رسمي في احتفال ضخم بحضور شخصيات بارزة  بس ياريت نستعجل قبل ان يزاحمنا الزمن وندخل في معمه نهاية الموسم ونهاية مجلسكم ،،،،
عصام الحاج اكد في التنوير على اهمية مجلس الشرف والدور الذي يمكن ان يلعبه في دعم مسيرة النادي , وأن الحد الادني سوف يكون مبلغ (20) الف جنيه في العام وان الحد الاقصى مفتوح
كلام اكثر من رائع واراهن ان الرقم ليس بكبير علي الصفوة والمريخاب الخلص ونحن نشاهد افراد كثير منهم يدعمون النفرات بمبالغ محترمه
بس ياريت ان يتم فتح باب الدفع الشهري بمعدل الفين شهريا ،،،،
واجمل شي  تم رصده ان يكون  عضو مجلس الشرف هو عضو في الجمعية العمومية بل هو نواه الجمعية العمومية
بي كده يتم كسر عقدة  العضوية المستجلبه وعضوية ناس الخرطوم فقط
ويتم استيعاب اكبر شريحة حاليا شريحة المغتربين ويكونوا  اعضاء جمعية عمومية
فعلا المريخ مريخ السودان وكل السودانين
وفكرة مجلس الشرف حاليا ناجحة تماما في ادارة الاندية السعودية
وحاليا اغلب رؤساء الاندية السعودية يتم ترشيحهم من هيئة اعضاء الشرف
وودالحاج اشار لذلك تاني ترشيح الرئيس يتم عبر الاعضاء الداعمين الشرفيين ،،،،،
المهم  الكلام يطبق في ارض الواقع باسرع وقت عشان تاني رئاسة النادي تكون مفتوحه للجميع واي شخص يكون عنده الرغبة لرئاسة النادي
وكرسي الرئاسة يكون جاذب وليس طارد
كل التوفيق للجنرال ودالحاج واخوته في وضع حجر الاساس وبناء مجلس الشوري المريخي،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
محسن سيد يقود الصغار في عروس الرمال
أدى منتخبنا الوطني للناشئين مرانه الرئيسي صباح اليوم على ملعب إستاد الأبيض استعداداً لمواجهة نظيره الزامبي عصر غدٍ الأحد في إياب المرحلة قبل الأخيرة من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الشباب العام المقبل بمدغشقر وأدى المنتخب المران تحت إشراف الكابتن محسن سيد المدير الفني والذي حرص على مخاطبة اللاعبين وطالبهم بضرورة أن يلعبوا بتركيز في مباراة الغد حتى يتمكن المنتخب من تحقيق الفوز على نظيره الزامبي ويتأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات، وكان المنتخب الزامبي أدى مرانه الختامي في السادسة من صباح اليوم على ملعب إستاد الأبيض
وتحصلت قناة الملاعب الرياضية التي عادت للبث مؤخراً بعد فترة إيقاف امتدت لعدة أشهر على حق البث الحصري لمباراة المنتخب الوطني للناشئين أمام نظيره الزامبي يوم بعد غدٍ الأحد في إياب المرحلة قبل الأخيرة من تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية والمقامة بإستاد الأبيض، وسيكون منتخبنا أمام خيار الفوز بأي نتيجة من أجل الحصول على بطاقة التأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات بعد أن انتهت جولة الذهاب بزامبيا بالتعادل السلبي
كل الدعوات لمحسن وابنائنا في المنتخب بالتفوق ومواصلة المسيرة
والدعوة موجهه لجماهير الابيض ان تدعم المنتخب من داخل الملعب وان يكون الحضور يليق بقيمة المنتخب
وناس الولايات دائما يشكلون لوحات في الحضور وتعطشهم للمباريات سبب رئيسي للحضور
ناس الابيض مامحتاجين دعوة ،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
وطرف الصوت جانا في مجلس الشرف وكل واحد فينا يحضر تاني المية جنية للعضويه شهريا يعني سنويا مليون وميتين
والله دا احسن الحلول للعضوية المضروبة واجمل حل للدعم الثابت للنادي ،،،،
زمان قلنا الجمهور هو الاستثمار
وقلنا المريخ مريخ الشعب والشعب هو الجمهور
وشعب المريخ سيكون الداعم الاول للكيان
يلا ياصفوة شدو الهمه،،،،
عشان مريخنا يكون فوق للقمة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
انطلقت قناة sudania24
ومن المشاهد الاولي وتفاصيل الديكورات وعدد الكميرات والشباب الموجودين في القيادة الفنية اتوقع ان تمون القناة الاولى قريبا
ولفت نظري بطبيعة الحال برنامج الرياضة او احوال الرياضة وحاتم التاج وضيوفه وقبل ذلك تفاصيل الديكور
كل التوفيق للقائمين علي القناة ونشاهدكم قريبا في المقدمة دون منازع
القناة مصروف عليها ومتعوب عليها
وراس المال شكلو ليس بجباااان راس مال واثق من نفسه ،،،،،
تابعوهم يستاهلوا المشاهدة ……
••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن  اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط  بصوت مسموع***


*

----------


## الحريف

*أهلي مدني يقهر الفرسان بثلاثية بالخرطوم



هلال واهلي الخرطوم 7



حقق أهلي مدني فوزاً عريضاً على أهلي الخرطوم بثلاثة أهداف لهدف مساء اليوم بالخرطوم ضمن الجولة 26 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل ثلاثية اهلي مدني مصعب عجب ونادر ومحمد عبد الله في حين سجل هدف أهلي الخرطوم خليفة، بالنتيجة رفع أهلي مدني رصيده إلى 28 نقطة وتجمد رصيد أهلي الخرطوم في 26 نقطة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
تصريحات غير موفقة لعبد الصمد

التعادل او الخسارة او الانتصار طبيعي جدا في كرة القدم و لكن غير الطبيعي مخلفات الخسارة او التعادل لان الرياضي بطبعه متماسك
تعادل فقط افقد الاخ عبد الصمد تماسكه وجعله يطلق تصريحات لا تصدر من الكبار و في مقام رئيس بالانابة فلا يعقل ان يطلق عبد الصمد تصريحات يقلل فيها من قدر رجال قدموا للمريخ و ترجلوا عن صهوة جوادهم و تركوا الجمل بما حمل للجنة التسيير الحالية.
حينما اتى مجلس المريخ الحالي خرج علينا امير سيد احمد ان الوالي سيعيد الامور الى نصابها بعد ان يستلم فقط بعد خمس دقائق و انه لن تكون هناك مشكلة وقلنا مافي مشكلة فيتسلم الوالي او غيره طالما ان المريخ يستقر على يديه وان الجميع يطوي صفحة الماضي و يقفون مع لجنة التسيير الحالية وان يبتعد الكل عن كل ما هو مسبب للمشاكل و مثير للازمات.
اغمض الكل سوفه الا انصار الاخ جمال و اتباعه و اعلامه !!
انقسم اعلام الاخ جمال ما بين مساند للريح سنهور و آخر مناصر لعبد الصمد وما بين مناصري الدكتور سنهوري و نائب رئيس المريخ عبد الصمد تقسم المريخ الى شعب وحتى هناك آخرين احتجبوا عن الكتابة بعد ان وصلت الاساءات الى داخل البيوت و ظهرت على صفحات الصحف اشياء غريبة على مجتمع المريخ و تخوف الكثيرين من قول الحقيقة لان الحقيقة حينما تخرج اما انك قابض ثمن نشرها او انك لديك علاقة مع من تقف مساندا له ليس لان الاعلام له دور ايجابي في نششر الحقيقة !!
نعود لموضوع خلاف عبد الصمد و سنهوري و الذي كان سبب كل تلك البلاوي و الخلافات!!
في اعتقادي ان مناصري الدكتور شعروا بخطورة عبده و سعوا لابعاده من اجل ان ينفردوا بالاخبار على طريقة (خاص و سري) و نحن ننفرد ونعطيك ما لم ينشر!!
حرب المعلومات اوغرت مناصر الاستاذ عبد الصمد ودخلوا المعركة من الباب الكبير و استخدمت للاسف الشديد في تلك المعركة اساليب دخيله على الوسط المريخي حتى نشر احدهم مقالا لا ينشر حتى في الصحف الصفراء وهو يتهم زمله بقبض ثمن كتاباته!!
ما ذنب القاريء من تلك المقالات المقززة ؟؟!!
ما علينا نعود لتصريح الاستاذ عبد الصمد الذي توسمنافيه خيرا و قلنا انه سيعيد ترتيب البيت في غياب رئيس نادي المريخ و يلعب دور حمامة السلام في غياب الوالي و لكن تصريحه المفخخ حول المريخ الى بركان يغلي و لو تريس الاخ رئيس المريخ بالانابة لما اصدر تلك التصريح وللاسف نقول له (بلعت الطعم يا عبد الصمد) فالذين توهمت انهم معك استفادوا من تصريحك وزرع الاشواك في طريقك !!
الوالي حتى اليوم لم يطلق تصريحا سالبا او يرجع خسارة الفريق من الهلال او التعادل ضد الهلال كادوقلي لغيره بل قال نتحمل !!
تصريح الاخ عبد الصمد خصم منه الكثير و افقده قاعدة كبيرة كانت تتعاطف معه ضد مناصري الدكتور !!
متفرقات
الحرب على المريخ بدأت مبكرا و في اعتقادي ان الهدف ليس المريخ فحسب بل ان هناك اعداء داخل لجنة التسيير يخططون لضرب المريخ عبر عبد الصمد
مباراة الاهلي عطبرة تعتبر مباراة مفصلية و نحذر من التفريط فيها
الاستهانة بالاهلي ستقود المريخ الى نهاية المطاف
الاهلي عطبرة فريق شاب و خطير لا تستهينو
اخيرا
نادر مالك اختفي عن الانظار رغم انه رفع شعار بناء فريق مستقبل
التسجيلات اقتربت فماذا اعد نادر من مواهب لتدعيم صفوف المريخ
بعد نجاح تسجيلات المريخ يجب ان يفكر المريخ في ملف التسجيلات بضم لاعبين لا يتعدي عمرهم الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ(22) عاما
اخيرا جدا
تصريحات غير موفقة لعبد الصمد

*

----------


## الحريف

*💥 صيحة 💥 ✏ موسى مصطفى ✏ تصريحات غير موقفه لعبد الصمد ***************************التعادل او الخسارة او الانتصار طبيعي جدا في كرة القدم و لكن غير الطبيعي مخلفات الخسارة او التعادل لان الرياضي بطبعه متماسكتعادل فقط افقد الاخ عبد الصمد تماسكه وجعله يطلق تصريحات لا تصدر من الكبار و في مقام رئيس بالانابة فلا يعقل ان يطلق عبد الصمد تصريحات يقلل فيها من قدر رجال قدموا للمريخ و ترجلوا عن صهوة جوادهم و تركوا الجمل بما حمل للجنة التسيير الحالية.حينما اتى مجلس المريخ الحالي خرج علينا امير سيد احمد ان الوالي سيعيد الامور الى نصابها بعد ان يستلم فقط بعد خمس دقائق و انه لن تكون هناك مشكلة وقلنا مافي مشكلة فيتسلم الوالي او غيره طالما ان المريخ يستقر على يديه وان الجميع يطوي صفحة الماضي و يقفون مع لجنة التسيير الحالية وان يبتعد الكل عن كل ما هو مسبب للمشاكل و مثير للازمات.اغمض الكل سوفه الا انصار الاخ جمال و اتباعه و اعلامه !!انقسم اعلام الاخ جمال ما بين مساند للريح سنهور و آخر مناصر لعبد الصمد وما بين مناصري الدكتور سنهوري و نائب رئيس المريخ عبد الصمد تقسم المريخ الى شعب وحتى هناك آخرين احتجبوا عن الكتابة بعد ان وصلت الاساءات الى داخل البيوت و ظهرت على صفحات الصحف اشياء غريبة على مجتمع المريخ و تخوف الكثيرين من قول الحقيقة لان الحقيقة حينما تخرج اما انك قابض ثمن نشرها او انك لديك علاقة مع من تقف مساندا له ليس لان الاعلام له دور ايجابي في نششر الحقيقة !!نعود لموضوع خلاف عبد الصمد و سنهوري و الذي كان سبب كل تلك البلاوي و الخلافات!!في اعتقادي ان مناصري الدكتور شعروا بخطورة عبده و سعوا لابعاده من اجل ان ينفردوا بالاخبار على طريقة (خاص و سري) و نحن ننفرد ونعطيك ما لم ينشر!!حرب المعلومات اوغرت مناصر الاستاذ عبد الصمد ودخلوا المعركة من الباب الكبير و استخدمت للاسف الشديد في تلك المعركة اساليب دخيله على الوسط المريخي حتى نشر احدهم مقالا لا ينشر حتى في الصحف الصفراء وهو يتهم زمله بقبض ثمن كتاباته!!ما ذنب القاريء من تلك المقالات المقززة ؟؟!!ما علينا نعود لتصريح الاستاذ عبد الصمد الذي توسمنافيه خيرا و قلنا انه سيعيد ترتيب البيت في غياب رئيس نادي المريخ و يلعب دور حمامة السلام في غياب الوالي و لكن تصريحه المفخخ حول المريخ الى بركان يغلي و لو تريس الاخ رئيس المريخ بالانابة لما اصدر تلك التصريح وللاسف نقول له (بلعت الطعم يا عبد الصمد) فالذين توهمت انهم معك استفادوا من تصريحك وزرع الاشواك في طريقك !!الوالي حتى اليوم لم يطلق تصريحا سالبا او يرجع خسارة الفريق من الهلال او التعادل ضد الهلال كادوقلي لغيره بل قال نتحمل !!تصريح الاخ عبد الصمد خصم منه الكثير و افقده قاعدة كبيرة كانت تتعاطف معه ضد مناصري الدكتور !!متفرقات الحرب على المريخ بدأت مبكرا و في اعتقادي ان الهدف ليس المريخ فحسب بل ان هناك اعداء داخل لجنة التسيير يخططون لضرب المريخ عبر عبد الصمدمباراة الاهلي عطبرة تعتبر مباراة مفصلية و نحذر من التفريط فيهاالاستهانة بالاهلي ستقود المريخ الى نهاية المطافالاهلي عطبرة فريق شاب و خطير لا تستهينواخيرا نادر مالك اختفي عن الانظار رغم انه رفع شعار بناء فريق مستقبلالتسجيلات اقتربت فماذا اعد نادر من مواهب لتدعيم صفوف المريخبعد نجاح تسجيلات المريخ يجب ان يفكر المريخ في ملف التسجيلات بضم لاعبين لا يتعدي عمرهم الــ(22) عامااخيرا جداتصريحات غير موفقة لعبد الصمد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل 
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
متى يُشطب النسور؟

* عقب اطلاق صافرة نهاية مباراة الهلال والنسور يوم أمس الأول اندلعت اعمال شغب عنيفة تسبب فيها بشكل مباشر بعض منسوبي ادارة النسور كالعادة.
* كان بطل الأحداث مكي على وجه الدقة.
* استخدم المذكور كرسياً في مهاجمة بعض المشجعين في مشهد قبيح لم يكن الأول منذ صعود فريق النسور المثير للجدل الى الدوري الممتاز.
* مع ظهور النسور في بطولة الدوري الممتاز أطلت كثير من الظواهر السالبة وشهدت عددا من المباريات التي كان طرفها هذا الفريق أحداث شغب وبلطجة لا مثيل لها في تأريخ الملاعب السودانية.
* من قبل أجبرت ادارة النسور المتفلتة حكم مباراة فريقها أمام الأهلي شندي في الموسم السابق على اجراء كشف طبي بعد اتهامه من قبل الادارة ذاتها بتعاطي الخمر و بأنه ادار المباراة تحت تأثير السكر.
* واللافت في هذه الواقعة أن ادارة النسور استخدمت قوتها لاجبار ونقل الحكم الى المستشفى!.
* يومها توقعنا اصدار عقوبات مُغلّظة في مواجهة النسور ولكن جاءت هزيلة.
* ما أقدمت عليه ادارة النسور من فعل تجاه حكم مباراة شندي تسبب في هزة معنوية عنيفة للحكام في الدوري الممتاز كما تسبب في موجة من الاستياء عمت كل الاسرة الرياضية.
* شخصياً تمنيت أن يُشطب هذا الفريق من الدوري الممتاز.
* التصرف الذي بدر من ادارة النسور آنذاك كان كافياً لشطب الفريق وتسريح لاعبيه حسب القواعد العامة (قانون كرة القدم).
* كل التصرفات التي كانت تصدر من ادارة النسور تعود إلى ان هذه الادارة تشعر أنها محمية بسبب انتماء فريقها لجهاز الشرطة السودانية.
* انتماء هذا الفريق للشرطة منح منسوبيه الأحساس بالعظمة وأنهم فوق الجميع والقانون.
* مع كل تفلت لفريق الشرطة أتذكر موقف ورأي الدكتور كمال شداد في انتماء فرق رياضية تحمل اسم احدى القوات النظامية أو حتى التي تدعمها القوات النظامية كفريق النسور.
* في يوم ما دعت شرطة المرور الدكتور كمال شداد في ندوة اسبوع المرور العربي وسألته السماح للقوات النظامية بدخول منظومة الدوري الممتاز بعد التدرج في المراحل بفرق تحمل اسم هذه القوات (الجيش، الشرطة).
* استشهد أصحاب الرأي القائل بأن فرق القوات النظامية ستسهم في نهضة كرة القدم لما لهذه القوات من امكانيات مادية ضخمة بالفرق العربية كفريقي الجيش السوري وطلائع الجيش المصري.
* أجاب شداد بكل صراحة وقال: اللواء في مصر بتشعلق في الأتوبيس ولكن عندنا الأمر مختلف.
* الرائع في كمال شداد أنه كان يرجو مصلحة القوات النظامية بإبعادها من الصراعات مع المشجعين حتى لا تكون عدواً لهم بدلاً من أن تحميهم.
* لحظت من خلال حديث كمال شداد أنه يريد أن تحتفظ هذه القوات بكينونتها ومكانتها لدى الشعب بعيداً عن معترك كرة القدم الصاخب.
* ما حدث بعد ذلك ان القوات النظامية اصبحت تتحايل على رأي شداد بتبني اندية عاجزة عن تسيير نشاطها لتؤول لها بالكامل كما حدث في حالة نادي الهاشماب الذي تحول الآن لنادي النسور.
* المهم أن ما تخوف منه شداد قد حدث.
* أما نحن فننتظر تطبيق القانون على المتفلتين بشطب فريق النسور.
* كما يحق لنا أن نطلب من البرلمان عقد جلسة خاصة لبحث مسألة دعم القوات النظامية (المؤسسة القومية) لناد دون غيره.
* لماذا لا تدعم الشرطة – المؤسسة القومية- كل الأندية طالما أنها قطاع عام ملك الشعب؟. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  تصريحات عبد الصمد تفجر الاوضاع بالمريخ   

 

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تفجر الاوضاع امس بنادي المريخ و ازدادت الامور  تعقيدا بسبب التصريحات التي اطلق نائب رئيس المريخ السد عبد الصمد محمد  عثمان و الذي فتح النيران في كل الاتجاهات حينما قال انهم ورثوا فريقا  منتهي و غير قادر على الصمود لمباراة واحدة مما جعل انصار المريخ يغضبون من  تصريح السيد عبد الصمد و الذي حول استقرار المريخ لبركان يغلي و فجر  النادي و في طوال عالم النجوم استطلعت عددا من اعضاء النادي و البارزين في  المدرجات وكبار الاقطاب حول التصريحات التي ادلى بها النائب بجانب الراهن  في المريخ وجاءت حصيلتها غضبا على ما حدث بالمريخ ووصف الامر انه هروب من  المسئولية حيث قال عضو تحالف المريخ و الكادر النشط في المدرجات حسسن صديق  الششهير بماسورة ان عبد الصمد ظل يهاجم رجالات المريخ وانه ظل يترصدهم كلما  اتيحت له فرصة و خاصة حينما يتعرض المريخ و شباكه للاهتزاز و قال ان عبد  الصمد تسبب في تشريد ابناء المريخ و يفتعل المشاكل معهم كل صباح من اجل  الانفراد بالقطاع الرياضي و اكد ان عبد الصمد هو آخر من يتحدث عن المريخ و  الانجازات لانه ومع مجلسه ورثوا ونسي فريقا مليءء بالمشاكل ومع ذلك قام  بحلها اما هم فقد فشلوا في حل مشاكل المريخ بدليل ان اللاعبين جابسون و  تراوري متواجديين بالخرطوم و فششل عبد الصمد في توفير مرتباتهم و بدلا من  ان يلعبا متواجدان في غرفهما  و يرفضان اللعب بسبب عدم حصولهما على حقوقهما  المالية بطرف المريخ و قال ان المجلس الحالي ورث فريقا محترما من ونسي  قوامه الشباب و اللاعبين صغار السن و ليس بينهم عجوز لكن ماذا نقول مع من  ينكر جهد الرجال و لا يري في غيره الجميل و على عبد الصمد ان يتحمل  مسئولياته و يدفع من حر ماله بدلا عن انتظار الآخرين كي يدفعوا و هو آخر من  يتحدث عن المؤسسية لان ما يقوم به لا علاقة له بالمؤسيية و إنما  ديكتاتورية منعمة!!

*

----------


## كدكول

*بطلو هجوم على عبدالصمد 
البلف اتقفل خلاص والمفتاح مع عبدالصمد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الاهلي عطبرة :كيف اقول لا ارغب في الفوز على المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
شرح مدرب الاهلي عطبرة طريقة اللعب ووصفة فوز فريقه للاعبين في مران الامس الصباحي و قام الباقر كوكو بتطبيق طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها مباراة الغد ضد المريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و كان مدرب الاهلي قد تحدث للاعبين عن مباراة المريخ وطالبهم بالتركيزو كشف لهم عن نيته في خروج فريقه منتصرا على المريخ في مباراة الغد و طالبهم بعدم الالتفات لما جاء في بعض الصحف عن كونه غير راغب في الفوزو قال تم تفسير حديثي بصورة خاطئة وانه يقصد ان المباراة صعبة جدا وانه لن يفرط فيها و لكن المريخ فريق كبير ولن نحقق الفوز عليه الا بالتركيز و الجهد و المثابرة و غير ذلك لا نفكر في النقاط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
| مجالس إدارات بدون برامج |

âœچ عندما يتم تعيين مجلس إداره أو لجنة تسيير لنادي ، فأنها دائماً ماتطرح أفكارها وخططها والبرنامج الذي تنوي إنجازه خلال الفترة المحددة هذا مايحدث في كل بقاع العالم .

× ولكن ما يحدث عندنا عكس ذلك فكل الهم ينحصر في كيفية الوصول لكرسي الرئاسه ومكان إتخاذ القرار وبعد ذلك تسير الأمور علي حسب ماتسير ولا يوجد أي برنامج وحتي الكلمات التي تخرج منهم في لحظات الفرح ماهي الأ كلام الليل الذي يمسحه صباح الحقيقة فكم من وعود تم إطلاقها ولم تخطي خطوة واحدة في تنفيذها ودونكم الوعود الأستثمارية والوعود ببناء الفرق والاهتمام بالناشئين وغيرها .

× ما بين مجلس ومجلس ولجنة تسيير وتعيين إنقضى عدد من سنوات الضياع في أندية توصف للأسف بأنها أندية قمة ومحترفة ولم نحصد منها سوى مزيداً من الأخفاقات .

× كانت سنوات للضياع من واقع أنها لم تتخلها أفكار ولا تخطيط ولا أستراتيجيات ولا أهداف وكان الخروج الأفريقي هو العلامة المميزة لأنديتنا ومنتخباتنا الوطنية (سوى بعض الصدف التي لايحكم بها ) ولم نحصد فيها ألقاباً ولم ننعم سوى بالبطولات المحلية وأبصم با العشرة مطبوقه لو تواجد بين أنديتنا فريق واحد من خارج الأتحاد السوداني لحصدها سنوياً .

علينا أن نعترف أولاً أن كل من حولنا تطور وتجاوزنا وعلينا أن نتدارس أسباب التراجع بعيداً عن المكابرة .

× علينا أن نبحث عن الإخفاق أبتداءاً من أدراج الأتحاد ومجالس الإدارات السابقة والحالية.

× مجالس الإدارات عليها أن تعرف أن التخطيط يأتي قبل المال أحياناً .

âœچ أولاً :- لابد من بناء مفاهيم جديدة ومختلفة عن تلك التي ظلت تتبعها المجالس باعتمادها على اللاعب الجاهز فقد أثبتت هذه النظرية فشلها عطفا على إرهاقها لخزينة النادي دون أن تصنع للكيان فريق بطولات قوي يمكن الرهان عليه لصناعة مستقبل ملي بالإنجازات .

× لو كان هنالك فكر وتخطيط وبرنامج معين للجنة التسيير الجديدة لنادي المريخ في الموسم لطرحته للجماهير فقد كانت الصفوة مهئيأ تماماً لقبول أي برنامج تطرحه اللجنة وتسعى جاهده في تحقيقه .
× فريق كرة القدم ،يعتبر مؤسسة مثله مثل بقية المؤسسات في بقية نواحي الحياة، فالمؤسسة بطبيعتها لم تؤسس عبثاً بل لتحقيق أهداف تلبي طموح ورغبة من أسسها .

× لو صرحت الإدارة بأن اللاعبيبن سيواصلون القتال في الدوري والتأكيد علي أن طموحهم وهدفهم الأساسي بناء فريق يحقق آمال وتطلعات القبيلة الحمراء لكان الضغط الذي تمارسه الجماهير علي اللاعبيين أقل .

× مباريات الدورة الثانية تعد بمثابة فرصة ذهبية للبناء خاصة وان الفريق يضم في كشفه خامات مميزة أمثال محمد الرشيد وابراهيم جعفر وأبراهيم محجوب وبخيت خميس وصلاح نمر ومازن شمس الفلاح وغيرهم من الكوكبة المتواجده حالياً بدلاً من إعطاء الفرصة لمن فاتهم القطار وأكل عليهم الدهر .

× نتيجة لعدم وجود برنامج مطروح من قبل لجنة التسيير جعل تصريحات الإداريين مثل الحرباء تتلون وتتشكل لتتناسب مع ظروف كل مباراة.

× ليس تقليلاً من جهد الثنائي م€ٹبرهان ومحسن سيد م€‹ وليس كلاماً وردة فعل من منطلق التعادل أمام الأمل وفقدان نقطتين ولكن لديا قناعات شخصية أن المريخ يحتاج الى مدرب أجنبي قوي الشخصية صارم لايقبل التدخل في عمله ولايقبل أن يضع في تشكيلته لاعب غير منضبط وعلي رئيس اللجنة واركان حربه أحترام قراراته وتأيدها .

× لقد مر علي الزعيم مدربين بهذه المواصفات مثلم€ٹ الألماني كروجر والفرنسي غارزيتو والمصري حسام البدري و… )م€‹ ولكن اللاعبيين والإداريين وبعض الإعلاميين مارسوا الضغط عليهم مما أجبر بعضهم علي الرحيل وتمت إقالة البعض الآخر لانهم ببساطة لا يريدون الإنضباط ولايحترمون الشعار وكل همهم السفر والترحال وجمع المال.

× مؤلم ما يحدث عندنا حيث تعمل الإدارات علي تعيين مدربين ضعيفين من أجل أن يتدخلوا في عمله ومساعدة اللاعبيين علي عدم الانضباط.

× بناء الفريق يحتاج الي تكاتف الجميع لاعبين مدرب جماهير .

وبما أن الطموح والرغبة هو تكوين وصناعة فريق يعيد التاريخ الجميل يجب عليك أن تجعل جميع الأمور في هذا الفريق في حالة مثالية للغايةأو أن تكون مقاربة للمثالية .

هذا هو الوقت المناسب للتمسك بالإنضباط ، وكل من لم يحترم الشعار يجب أن يضرب بيد من حديد.

من المستحيل أن يعود الزعيم للبطولات الأفريقية ما لم تنجح الإدارة في طرح برنامج محدد وتسعي في تنفيذه .

âœچ جرة. أمل :-

× الزعيم غير جلده تماماً والبطولات قادمة لا محال أذا دعم الفريق صفوفه بمحترفين من العيار الثقيل ، يصنعوا الفارق مع بعض الإضافات النوعية من العناصر الشابة المتميزة التي تنشط بالدوري الممتاز مثل السماني الصاوي والعجب لاعب مريخ كوستي و..و…!

× يتملكنا الأمل بأن ما يقدمه الفريق الآن هو مقدمه لعودة المارد الأحمر لزمانه.

× الشكر للجنة ونسي التي قدمت لنا محمد الرشيد وابراهيم جعفر وصلاح نمر وحماد وعاطف الغزالة الذي لم تستطيع اللجنة الحالية حتى هذه اللحظة معالجة ملفه ونتمنى أن يجد ملفه عناية خاصة ليتمكن من الدفاع مع إخوانه عن شعار المعشوق لنحكم بعدها عن مستواه ..!

الفريق مقبل غداً علي مباراة لا تقل أهمية عن مباراة الأمل لذلك يفترض أن تكون هنالك معالجة نفسية من أجل تقليل الضغط علي اللاعبين وتهئتهم نفسياً و…و…!

âœچ جْـــرَة ِ__ قًـلُـم __ أخيرا :_

â™، الجماهير تحب الكرة وتعشقها وتقدرها أكثر من يلعبونها…!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنقلها قناة الملاعب الرياضية: صغار صقور الجديان يتأهبون للتحليق فوق الرصاصات بالابيض

يتطلع منتخبنا الوطني للناشئين لتحقيق الفوز على نظيره الزامبي عند الخامسة  من عصر اليوم باستاد شيكان بالأبيض حاضرة شمال كردفان في التصفيات  الأفريقية المؤهلة للنهائيات بمدغشقر 2017 . ويكفي صغار الصقور أي فوز على  الرصاصات النحاسية عقب انتزاعهم التعادل السلبي بزامبيا ويدرك المدربان  محسن سيد ومعتصم خالد أن المهمة لن تكون سهلة إلا أن المؤازرة الجماهيرية  الكبيرة المتوقعة ستكون دافعاً للاعبين لإنجاز المهمة . المباراة ستنقل  مباشرة على قناة الملاعب الرياضية ، وديربي سبورت تتمنى التوفيق لصغار صقور  الجديان ليكملوا لوحة منتخبنا للشباب أن شاءالله .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي مدني يقهر الفرسان بثلاثية 

حقق أهلي مدني فوزاً عريضاً على أهلي الخرطوم بثلاثة أهداف لهدف مساء اليوم  بالخرطوم ضمن الجولة 26 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل ثلاثية اهلي مدني  مصعب عجب ونادر ومحمد عبد الله في حين سجل هدف أهلي الخرطوم خليفة،  بالنتيجة رفع أهلي مدني رصيده إلى 28 نقطة وتجمد رصيد أهلي الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيل شندي ومريخ نيالا يتعادلان بهدفين لكل

سيطر التعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل على نتيجة مباراة النيل شندي ومريخ نيالا  التي اقيمت مساء اليوم على ملعب إستاد شندي ضمن الجولة 26 من مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز، سجل هدفي النيل خالد علي فيما سجل لمريخ نيالا العربي  وأسامة جقود، بالنتيجة رفع مريخ نيالا رصيده الى 34 نقطة والنيل إلى 19  نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة والمريخ يتعادلان سلبياً في ديربي كوستي

سيطر التعادل السلبي على ديربي مدينة كوستي الذي جمع الرابطة والمريخ عصر امس بإستاد كوستي ضمن الجولة 26 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وقدم الفريقان  مباراة جيدة وصنعا العديد من الفرص السانحة أمام المرمى بيد أن مهاجمي  الفرقتين فشلوا في الوصول للشباك لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي،  بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 15 نقطة والرابطة إلى 29 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي شندي يسحق الأمير برباعية في الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


قاد  النيجيري كليتشي أوسنوا، فريقه الأهلي شندي لتحقيق الفوز، بالدوري  السوداني، أمام مضيفه الأمير 4-0، في المباراة التي جرت بينهما، عصر اليوم  السبت، بدار الرياضة بمدينة أم درمان.

أحرز أهداف الأهلي شندي،  كليتشي النيجيري "هاتريك" في الدقائق 13 و16 من ركلة جزاء و69, وخطاب فيصل  بضربة رأسية في الدقيقة 36 من عمر اللقاء، ليرتفع رصيد الأهلي شندي إلى 49  نقطة, فيما تجمد رصيد الأمير عند 19 نقطة.

وسيطر الأهلي شندي، على المباراة بشكل تام منذ البداية، بفضل اللياقة البدنية العالية وتركيز لاعبيه.

وأنهى الأهلي شندي، الشوط الأول متقدمًا بهدفي كليتشي، وهدف ثالث للاعبه خطاب.

وفي الشوط الثاني، أضاف كليتشي الهدف الرابع للفريق، رافعًا رصيده إلى 27 هدفًا، مدعما سجله القياسي في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية.

وبأهدافه  الثلاثة التي سجلها في شباك الأمير انفرد النيجيري كلتشي بصدارة الهدافين  رافعاً رصيده إلى 27 هدفاً مبتعداً عن أقرب ملاحقيه مهاجم الهلال محمد احمد  بشة بـ14 هدفاً.
وأضاع البديل عيد مقدم، فرصة هدف، في اخر دقيقة من المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراتان ساخنتان في الدوري الممتاز اليوم

تُقام اليوم مباراتان ضمن الجولة 27 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بمدينة الفاشر وعطبرة، المباراة الأولى يشهدها ملعب النقعة بالفاشر وتجمع المريخ مع هلال كادوقلي، يدخل المريخ المباراة وفي رصيده 29 نقطة وكان الفريق قبل الخسارة في الجولة الماضية أمام هلال الأبيض بهدفين لهدف، أما هلال كادوقلي فيدخل المباراة وفي رصيده 45نقطة وكان خسر أمام هلال الفاشر في آخر مبارياته بهدف، وفي المباراة الثانية التي يشهدها ملعب إستاد عطبرة يلتقي الأمل مع الخرطوم الوطني، الامل يدخل المباراة برصيد 29 نقطة وكان تعادل أمام المريخ بهدف لكل في آخر مبارياته، أما الخرطوم الوطني فله 49 نقطة وكان حقق الفوز على أهلي عطبرة بهدفين لهدف في في الجولة الماضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس نادي الأمير يكشف تفاصيل إقالة المدرب بين الشوطين



أسامة عبد الجليل رئيس نادي الأمير
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

كشف رئيس نادي الأمير البحراوي السوداني، التفاصيل الكاملة لإقالة مدرب الفريق كفاح الجيلي، بين شوطي المباراة ضد الأهلي شندي.

وكان الأهلي شندي قد تقدم على الأمير (3-0) في الشوط الأول في المباراة التي جرت عصر اليوم بدار الرياضة بمدينة أم درمان ضمن الأسبوع الـ26 من بطولة الممتاز السوداني، ولكن مجلس إدارة نادي الأمير قرر إقالة المدرب ما بين شوطي المباراة.

وأوضح أسامة عبد الجليل رئيس نادي الأمير في تصريح خص به "كووورة": "نعم نادي الأمير أقال المدرب الأول للفريق من منصبه بين الشوطين، ونحن أناس نؤمن بالقدر وبأي شيء يأتي منه وبالتالي نؤمن بنتائج لعبة كرة القدم، وقد كنا نتقنع بأن خسائر الفريق تأتي بسبب ضياع الفرص من لاعبي فريقنا وغيرها من ظروف، ولكن في مباراة اليوم حدث ما يغضب، فقد كان الفريق خاسرًا في الشوط 0-3 ولكن المدرب لم يمنحنا حتى مجرد الإحساس بأنه يريد تغيير الواقع ولم يتحرك من مقعده لبذل أي مجهود مثل توجيه اللاعبين، فالأمير تعرض لخسائر كبيرة مثل سباعية الخرطوم وكادت أن تتكرر تلك الخسائر، بل أنه أشرك اليوم مهاجما بدأ به المباراة لم يشارك مع الفريق منذ الدور الأول".

وأضاف رئيس الأمير الذي يعتبر أصغر رئيس نادي بالممتاز السوداني: "لقد قمنا بصرف مبلغ قرابة المليار جنيه سوداني لتدعيم صفوف الفريق بلاعبين في الدور الثاني ولقد تمت تعاقدات اللاعبين برؤيته، وقد قدم لنا ميزانية لإعداد الفريق بدولة أسمرا وقد فاقت الميزانية المعدل المرصود من قبله وأكملناها، وتم إعداد الفريق بمعسكر خارجي ولم يتوفر معسكرنا لعدد من أندية الممتاز، ولم نقصر معه لا في مرتبات ولا حوافز، ولكن جاءت النتائج بهذا السوء".

وكشف أسامة عبد الجليل أن مجلس إدارة نادي الأمير يفكر في بدائل للمدرب السابق، وأنه تم ترشيح أسماء مثل الفاتح النقر وفاروق جبرة.

وكان مسؤولو نادي الأمير قد قاموا بتكليف لاعب وسط نادي الهلال السابق صلاح الضَيّ بالإشراف على فريق الأمير في شوط اللعب الثاني.

يذكر أن المدرب كفاح الجيلي كان قد تولى المهمة قبل نهاية الدور الثاني والفريق يتذيل الترتيب بنقطتين فقط حيث نجح في جلب 17 نقطة للفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمير يرفض تلفزة مباراته أمام الهلال ويفاضل بين النقر وجبرة لخلافة كفاح صالح

كشف أسامة عبد الجليل رئيس نادي الأمير البحراوي أنهم قرروا عدم تلفزة مباراتهم المقبلة أمام الهلال في الجولة 27 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مالم يتم حسم أمر حقوقهم المالية من عائدات البث والرعاية مشيراً إلى أن المجلس سيعقد اجتماعاً خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة بخصوص الظلم الذي ظل يتعرض له الفريق من الحكام في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن القرار ربما يكون الانسحاب من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في ظل الاستهداف الواضح من قبل الحكام لمشوار الأمير الحالي في المسابقة، على صعيد متصل يفاضل الأمير بين فاروق جبرة والفاتح النقر للتعاقد مع أحدهما ليعمل مديراً فنياً للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة بعد إقالة الكابتن كفاح صالح بعد خسارة الفريق أمام أهلي شندي برباعية نظيفة عصر أمس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
مريخ الشباب وتجاوز الصعاب

×لم يوفق المريخ في إنجاز مهمته الأولى بمدينة عطبرة، حيث خسر نقاطاً كانت بمتناول يده، حيث ساهمت خساراتها في توسيع الفارق مجدداً إلى ست نقاط كاملة، وقد لا تساعده الظروف للمرة الثالثة تتالياً حيث سبق لها المساهمة في تقليص فارق النقاط بين المتصدر وصاحب المركز الثاني إلى أربع نقاط من مجموع 11 نقطة انتهت عليها الدورة الأولى للمنافسة؛ ما يفيد أن لقب الدوري أبتعد كثيراً عن حامله السابق، إلاّ في حال حدوث مفاجأة غير متوقعة بتعثر الهلال في جولتين من مجموع مبارياته المتبقية، فضلاً عن خسارته أمام المريخ في جولة القمة المنتظرة بين الطرفين.

×مباريات المريخ التي سبقت جولة الأمل، حسمها الأحمر مبكراً بأكثر من هدف، الأمر الذي ساعده في الخروج بالنقاط الثلاث، رغم عودة الخصم لتسجيل هدف شرفي خلال الشوط الثاني، تلك المعادلة كانت تمثل معادلة الفوز على الأمل عطبرة، لكن هذه المرة تقدم المريخ بهدف وحيد، فسجل الخصم هدفه الشرفي في خواتيم الجولة، وأخرج لسانه في وجه الكم الهائل من الفرص التي أضاعها كلاً من رمضان وأوكرا، ما يفيد أن اداء الفرقة الحمراء لم يتراجع، فالأحمر قدم ذات الاداء الذي أظهره خلال الجولات الماضية إلاّ أنه جاء منقوصاً من عددية الأهداف المسجلة خلال الشوط الأول.

×برهان تية نفذ استراتيجية الجولة بصورة جيدة لكنه ترك الكرة لمصلحة الخصم طيلة الفترة التي أعقبت تسجيل الهدف الأول، حيث نجح الأمل في الضغط على المريخ في وسط الملعب في ظل بطء حركة عمر بخيت وتقدم جعفر للهجوم فضلاً عن استطاعته فصل خط الهجوم عن منطقة المناورة، علاوة على تشكيل طلعات هجومية خطيرة لم يحالفها التوفيق وتلك الرؤية كانت تحتم تغير الاستراتيجية المريخية خلال بناء هجمات مرتدة مضادة لهجمات الأمل فضلاً عن التراجع للتأمين الدفاعي بصورة جماعية عند الفقدان.

×خسارة نقطة أمام الأمل أحبطت القاعدة الجماهيرية وبالطبع ستحبط محاولات اللاعبين الشباب وتحد من رغبته في استعادة الصدارة، إذ أن الانتصارات الماضية رفعت روح الفريق المعنوية وأعطت كذلك اللاعبين دافع تقليص الصدارة وتضيق الخناق على الأزرق، وتلك الرؤية تطلب من الجهاز الفني إعادة شحذ اللاعبين معنوياً للفوز في مقبل المباريات بدءاً من جولة الأهلي العطبراوي مروراً بجولة الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي ونهاية بجولة هلال الأبيض.

×ايضاً نُشير إلى أهمية التفكير في كل جولة بصورة منفصلة من الجولة السابقة مع نسيان تعادل الفريق الأخير ،والعمل على الفوز في متبقى الجولات دون التفكير في حسابات الصدارة واستعادة اللقب، حيث تزيد الضغوط النفسية من أمكانية تعثر المريخ، لذا نرجو الأخوة المريخاب ترك الضغوط النفسية لصاحب الصدارة ونسيان التفكير في حتمية الحصول على اللقب.

في القائم

×لم يوفق الأخ عبد الصمد خلال حديثه عن ورثة فريق متهالك عن الإدارة السابقة.

×عبد الصمد كان ضمن مجلس الإدارة الذي ساعد غارزيتو في صناعة مريخ نصف النهائي.

×ذلك المريخ الذي ضاع بسبب سوء التقدير الإداري، وسوء التوقيت الذي تمت فيه تقديم الاستقالات، فضلاً عن تركه وحيداً يصارع ظروف التسجيلات إضافة إلى تأثره من الفراغ الإداري والمالي.

×لولا استقالة المجلس وإقالة الجهاز الفني في الموسم الماضي وترك الفريق يصارع الظروف لما تعقدت أحواله في الموسم الحالي، إذاً كيف نهضم الحديث عن ورثة فريق متهالك.

×تحية كبيرة لمجلس ونسي الذي أورث المريخ لاعبين مميزين خلال التسجيلات الماضية.

×والتحية كذلك للذين صنعوا مريخ نصف النهائي خلال الموسم الماضي، وسنعتبر تفريطهم في البناء سوء تقدير ليس إلاّ، ولن نتحدث عن توريثهم لجنة التسيير الماضية تركة ثقيلة تتعلق بالجوانب المالية فضلاً عن التداعيات الفنية.

×المريخ لم يعد لديه ما يخسره خلال الفترة المقبلة على عكس الهلال الذي لديه الصدارة التي تزيد عليه الضغوط النفسية والمعنوية فضلاً عن الجماهيرية.

×أداء الأزرق أمام النسور يبشر بتعثره خلال جولاته المقبلة سواء أكان عبر التعادل أو الخسارة، رغم الدعم الذي توفره أخطاء الحكام.

×لولا خطأ مدافعي الأمل بعدم التغطية لما سجل المريخ هدف التقدم ولولا أخطاء لاعبي الخصوم لما نجح المريخ في الفوز خلال مبارياته الماضية.

×لذلك نقول أن خطأ ابراهومة لا يقلل من جهوده وجهود زملاءه اللاعبين وتقدمهم على الأمل بهدف لفترة زمنية طويلة.

×قلنا أن الأحمر لم يعد لديه ما يخسره لأنه خسر لقبه عقب تأخره بـ(11) نقطة عن المتصدر، بالتالي إي تقدم جديد في الأداء والنتائج وتضيق الخناق يضيف إلى اللاعبين وأي تعثر لا يقلل من شأنهم.

×القرارات الإدارية الجائرة وعدم التوفيق في دراسة شؤون الفريق خلال المواسم الأخيرة، أمر يتحمله جميع المريخاب وليس اللاعبين والجهاز الفني.

شبك خارجي

# دراسة الماضي مهمة لمن يريد النجاح في المستقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ï»³ï؛¨ï؛کï؛کï»¢ ï؛—ï؛ھرï»³ï؛’ï؛ژï؛—ï»ھ ï»ںï»¤ï»¼ï»—ï؛ژة الاكسبريس !! 

 
ديربي سبورت : عطبرة 
اختتم فريق المريخ عند الساعة السابعة صباح اليوم الاحد استعداداته لمواجهة مضيفة الاهلي عطبرة مساء الغد على استاد عطبرة ضمن الجولة رقم (27) لدوري سوداني الممتاز تحت اشراف المدرب برهان تية بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين باستثناء عنكبة والذي تاكد غيابة رسميا عن مباراة الغد .وتركز المران على النواحي الفنية، والتكتيك الذي سينتهجه في اللقاء عبر مناورة فرضها على كامل مساحة الملعب. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺪرﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﻼﻗﺎة الاكسبريس !! 

 
ديربي سبورت : عطبرة 
اختتم فريق المريخ عند الساعة السابعة  صباح اليوم الاحد استعداداته لمواجهة مضيفة الاهلي عطبرة مساء الغد على  استاد عطبرة ضمن الجولة رقم (27) لدوري سوداني الممتاز تحت اشراف المدرب  برهان تية بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين باستثناء عنكبة والذي تاكد غيابة رسميا عن  مباراة الغد .وتركز المران على النواحي الفنية، والتكتيك الذي سينتهجه في  اللقاء عبر مناورة فرضها على كامل مساحة الملعب. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ في عطبرة يستعد للاكسبريس










*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكروا يا صفوة
بالتوفيق للمريخ الذي يلعب ضد
خصوم كثر 
تتعدد اهواؤهم و مقاصدهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
موقعة شيكان الفرح قادم

يؤدي صغار الصقور عصر اليوم لقاءا بالغ الأهمية بملعب شيكان أمام نظيره الزامبي في إياب فاصلة التأهل لنهائيات افريقيا لعام 2017 م
*  قدر لصغارنا أن يجدوا أجواءا مثالية ومهيأة للإبداع وذلك لحسن إختيار  الزمان والمكان المناسبين لإقامة المعسكر والمباراة لأنه ليس هنالك أنسب من  عروس الرمال حضنا يحتوي الصقور ولا من عاصمة التبلدي مكانا يتسم بذات  المناخ الرائع ولا من جمهور الأبيض ليشجع المنتخب ويقوده لتحقيق الإنتصار  لأن المنتخب عند جماهير شمال كردفان لا زال يتصدر الأولويات متفوقا على  الإنتماء للأندية .
* هناك وقف والينا الهمام مولانا أحمد هارون بنفسه  مع المنتخب وشكل حضورا في التمارين وقدم من الدعم المادي والمعنوي ما هو  كفيل بتمكين أبناء السودان من قهر الرصاصات النحاسية والتحليق في فضاءات  النهائيات الإفريقية العام المقبل .
* باتت قلعة شيكان الحصينة فألا  حسنا للمنتخبات الوطنية خاصة فئات الشباب والناشئين الذين يحظون بالدعم  الرسمي والشعبي من إنسان ولاية النفير.
* عندما يتعلق الأمر بالضيوف  ينفر أهل النفير خفافا وثقالا لأجل إكرامهم لأن النفير عند أهلي في شيكان  يعتبر ثقافة وإرث ومعتقد من أجل الضيف أولا ثم من أجل الولاية .
* ما  يحققه صغارنا من نتائج يدعو للفخر ويستحق ان ترفع له القبعات تقديرا  وعرفانا بصنيع ظل يجمل وجه السودان في موسم قدم فيه المنتخب الأول  والهلاريخ أسوأ المستويات وخرجوا الواحد تلو الآخر من خضم المنافسات ( يا  مولاي كما خلقتني ) صفر اليدين .
* إن هذا الجيل الواعد زرع فينا الأمل  وفتح لنا نافذة من الوعد مع المستقبل لذلك ينبغي أن نعض عليه بالنواجز  ونتمنى أن تتبنى إحدى المؤسسات منتخب للناشئين وأخرى منتخب الشباب لأنهم  عماد مستقبل الساحرة المستديرة في هذا البلد.
* نثق في أن أبناء محسن  سيد الذين عادوا بنتيجة التعادل من لوساكا لن يمنعهم مانع من تحقيق نصر  عريض يشيع القبطة والسرور في النفوس العطشى للإنتصارات وتحقيق حلم التواجد  في نهائيات الكان للصغار 2017م .
* يملك المنتخب الكثير من العناصر  الواعدة التي تستطيع تغيير واقع الكرة السودانية للأحسن إن وجدت الرعاية  اللازمة لصقل هذه المواهب والتي نتوقع ان يكون لها شأن عظيم في خارطة الكرة  الآفروعربية في المنافسات القادمة .
* منعتنا الظروف من معايشة  المباراة الحدث من داخل ملعب شيكان لذلك سنتسمر منذ وقت باكر أمام شاشة  قناة الملاعب التي أثلجت صدورنا وهي تولي اللقاء إهتمامها والمشاهد كل  إحترامها ومن هنا نزجي التحايا للقائمين على أمرها ونهنئهم على معاودة البث  ومعانقة المشاهدين ونتمنى أن تكون عودة بلا توقف ونسأل الله لهم التوفيق .
âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…
* عدم الركون لنتيجة لوساكا أولى الخطوات نحو تحقيق الإنتصار في قلعة شيكان.
* نثق تمام الثقة في ان جماهير عروس الرمال ستحمل المنتخب للنصر اليوم وتزفه لأمم الماما آفريكا 2017 بإذن الله .
*  نتأسف للتناول الإعلامي الظالم لمسيرة الصغار ونعتذر عن تقصير هذه الزاوية  تحديدا في حق عنوان البلد ونعد بإفراد المساحات لأمل الأمة .
* نتائج  منتخبي الشباب والناشئين أكدت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الصغار هم الكبار  اليوم بناءا على ما تحقق مؤخرا للكرة السودانية في رحى التنافس القاري من  إنتصارات أدارت رؤوس المتابعين ولفتت أنظارهم للكرة السودانية .
*  التفوق على مدارس من طراز جنوب أفريقيا ونيجيريا وزامبيا هو دليل عافية  للكرة السودانية فقط ينبغي أن توفر لها الرعاية إداريا وماليا لتنطلق نحو  فضاء الإنجازات .
* كل الأمنيات لصغار الصقور بالفوز على الرصاصات النحاسية والتحليق في نهائيات القارة السمراء العام المقبل .
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية ويظل تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
 النعمان حسن 
لا تحتفوا بالمريخ او الهلال الا من يحقق البطولة الافريقية


بطولة الدورى الممتاز ظلت حكرا على القمة المزعومة من الهلال والمريخ
كما انها شكلت فارقا كبيرا مع اندية الدرجة الممتازةحيث الصراع على
مركز البطولة الاول وقفا على الفريقين بعيدا عن اى تهديد من قبل اندية
الدرجة الممتازة التى لا يتعدى طموحها اكثر من المركز الثالث ومن ثم
الرابع بعد ان اصبحح المركزان الثالث والرابع مؤهلان للكونفدرالية
الافريقية لهذا ظل فريقا القمة يتصارعان على المركز الاول ويتبادلا
المركزين الاول والثانى من سنة لاخرى الا انها فى كل الاحوال لم تخرج
من كونها بطولة محلية تدور فى حلقة مفرغة بين الفريقين بلا منافس لهما
لهذا فان هذه الابطولة بواقعها هذا غير جديرة بهذا الزخم والهوس الذى جعل
منها بطولة اكثر اهمية من الفوزالبطولة الافريقية او كاس العالم
للاندية

بل الاسوا من ذلك ان الهوس غير المؤسس بلغ بها فى السنوات الاخيرة بدعة
لم يبلغها فى اى دولة فى العالم مع انها غير جديرة باى قيمة تستحق
هذه الضجة غير انها تميز صاحبها بتمثيل الدولة فى البطولة الافريقية اذا
كان ممثله قاصرا فقط على البطلوهو ما افتقد اهميته بعد ان اصبح كلا
االفريقن من يتصدر البطولة او يحل ثانيا فكلاهما يتاهل لتنمثيل
السودان فى التنافس على بطوالة دورى ابطال افريقيا مما قلل من اهميتها
كبطولة طالما انها لا تميز اى منهما فى تمثيل الدولة فى البطولة
الافريقية و وتساوى بينهما فى فرصة التااهل لكاس العالم للاندية وهذه
اعلى مرحلة شرف تتنافس عليها الدول الافريقية وهو الشرف الذى لم يناله
اى من فريقى القمة المزعومة لان ايا منها لم يحقق بطولةافريقيا حتى يمثل
القارة فى كاس العالم للاندية مما يعتبر قمة الفشل للكرة السودانية
الاقدم والاغرق افريفقيا كدولة مؤسسة للكرة الافريقية بل ماهى قيمة
البطولة المحلية لو ان ثانى البطولة هو الذى حقق البطولة الافريقية وتاهل
لكاس العالم للاندية

مؤسف جدا ان تكون كارثة الكرة السودانية ان يكون اعلى طموح فريقى قمة
الكرة السودانية لا يتعدى سقف البطولة المحلية وليحتفى الفريقان
بالفوز بالبطولة المحلية وسط تهليل وهرج لا نشهده فى اندية افريقيا من
مصر والمغرب وتونس والجزائر وغيرها من دول افريقيا التى تحتفى بتحقيق
البطولة الافريقية وتمثيل القارة فى كاس العالم للاندية بينما تبقى
قمتنا غارقة فى هوس البطولة المحلية بعد ن لم يعد الفائز بها هو الذى
يمثل السودان وحده فى البطولة الافريقة طمعا فى ان يمثل القارة فى كاس
العالم بعد ان اصبحت الفرصة واحجة للفريقين الامر الذى جعل الكرة
السودانيىة تدور فى حلقة مؤسفة من الفشل وسط تظاهرت هوجاء تفوق تظاهرات
الفرح لمن مثلوا اافريقيا فى نهائيات كاس العالم

والاعجب ان هذه الظواهر السالبة تطورت لان نشهد جماهير الفريقن ابتدعت
الاحتفاء بالفريق الذى يتصدر المتنافسين على البطولة لكل اسبوع بينما
تنصب اللعنات على منافسه الذى يخسر الصدارة فى هذا الاسبوع وهكذا
تدور الحلقة المفرغة من اى قيمة بسسب التهليل الادارى وبهذا اصبح
الاحتفال بالدورى المحلى او التحسر عليه يحدث كل يوم حسب الرصيد اليومى
ويتبدل الحال من اسبوع لاسبوع حسب نتائج مباريات الاسبوع ولهذا لم يعد
الاحتفال بالبطولىة وقفا على نهاية المنافسة وتتويج واحد من الفريقين
بالبطولة فكل اسبوع جمهور يحتفل بفريقه بطل الاسبوع والثانى يواجه سخط
جكامهيره ولعناتهم لخسارة الصدارة هذا الاسبوع

هكذا اصبحت البطولة المحلية التى لا تفرق بين الفريقين لتاهل اصحاب
المركزين الاول والثانى لتثيل السودان فى البطولة الافريقية لتصبح
الاهمية لمن يحقق البطولة الافريقية

لقد ان الاوان لان يرتفع حس الجماهير بانه ليس بين الفريقين من يستحق
الاحتفاء به الا من يحقق للسودان البطولة الافريقية بدلا من هرج لا قيمة
له بالبطولة المحلية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح يفتح النيران على ادارة الأمير ويقول : التدخل في الشأن الفني وراء ما حدث!!

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
فتح الكوتش كفاح صالح مدرب الأمير السابق النيران على مجلس إدارة نادي  الأمير على خلفية ما حدث بالأمس في لقاء الفريق بأهلي شندي الذي تم فيه  إعفاء الكوتش كفاح من تدريب الأمير أثناء المباراة في أغرب حادثة وربما  تكون هي الاولى من نوعها في ملاعبنا ، حيث أوضح كفاح لديربي سبورت عن أن  تدخلات إدارية في الشأن الفني تسببت في ما حدث بالأمس حيث ذكر أن هنالك  لاعب بعينه لا يرغب رئيس النادي في مشاركته ورفضت ذلك لأنني لا أقبل  بالتدخل في عملي وأؤكد ليس هناك مدرب في العالم يقبل بالخسارة لذلك فالأمر  لا علاقة له بخسارة مباراة النمور بل يعود لعدم قبوله بالتدخل الإداري في  عمله .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان مدرب المريخ لا يفكر في بديل لابراهيم محجوب

برغم  الإصابة التي تعرض لها لاعب المريخ ابراهيم محجوب في مباراة الأمل بعد أن  شكى اللاعب من كدمة الا أن الجهاز الفني لا يريد استبعاده من التشكيل  الأساسي في مباراة الأهلي حتى لا يُفسّر إبعاده بأنه بسبب الخطأ الذي وقع  فيه في مباراة الأمل لذلك سيدخل برهان في سباق مع الزمن من أجل تجهيز  ابراهيم محجوب وتجديد الثقة فيه ليستفيد من الخطأ الذي وقع فيه في مباراة  الأمل بعد أن كان ابراهومة قد شارك في الطرف الأيمن وقدم مستوىً مقنعاً في  جميع المباريات الأخيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو
سامر العمرابي
عبدالصمد يتجمل

بالنسبة لي لايعتبر نفي عبدالصمد لتصريحاته الغريبة مفاجأة ولاخبرا مثيرا فقد تعودنا منه المواقف الضعيفة والتراجع المستمر وقت الجد ..علاوة على أن ثقتنا الكبيرة في مصداقية ومهنية الزملاء الشباب المتواجدين في عطبرة تفوق ثقتنا في نائب رئيس نادي المريخ الذي يتخذ مواقف لاتليق بحجم المنصب الذي يتقلده.
ويكفي أن المحرر النابه ميسر مجذوب قدم درسا قويا لعبدالصمد عندما أراد أن يستعرض عضلاته عليه أمام الناس دفعه للتراجع بطريقة مضحكة وهنا نعيد ونكرر أن الإعلام ليس كله ضعيفا ويسير بأمر الرجل الذي يتحكم في المريخ حاليا وليس مجبرا كذلك على الانكسار لعبدالصمد فهم على الأقل مؤمنون تماما أن الأرزاق على الله ولايمتلك لقمة عيشهم.. فمتى يتعظ؟؟
عبدالصمد قال ولا ماقال لايعنينا.. ولكننا نقول له وبالصوت العالي مثلما رفضنا أسلوب المزايدة حول مديونيات النادي في عهد التسيير السابقة نرفض أيضا المتاجرة بجهد هؤلاء الشباب ومحاولة تحميلهم مسؤولية الإخفاق في مباراة واحدة اعتبر الجميع نتيجتها عادية لأننا نتعامل مع المريخ الكيان وليس الأشخاص.
الفريق الحالي الذي ورثه رئيس القطاع الرياضي يقوده نجوم شباب دخلوا كشف المريخ في التسجيلات الأخيرة بمجهود مقدر من لجنة ونسي وشباب القروبات المريخية وعلى رأسهم صلاح نمر وإبراهيم جعفر وخالد النعسان ومحمد الرشيد وبدرالدين وهم في النهاية لاعبي المريخ.
الفريق الذي قاد المريخ في 2015 إلى المراتب العليا أفريقيا يلعب منه بصفة أساسية حاليا رمضان عجب وعمر بخيت وجمال سالم ومصعب فقط وضفر كان يشارك بديلا وكذلك إبراهومة وبخيت واوكرا وعنكبة تمت إعارته لهلال الأبيض لأنه لايشارك مع غارزيتو.
لاجابسون لاشيبوب لا بكري المدينة لا أمير كمال لا علي جعفر لاراجي ولا علاء الدين يوسف يشاركون الآن ولو انت نسيت انا ما نسيت.
الفريق المتهالك أو الذي كان يتغيب لاعبوه عن التدريبات واكتشف نائب رئيس النادي ذلك الأمر فجأة عقب تعادل الأمل هو نفسه الفريق الذي حقق ثماني انتصارات متتالية في الممتاز وكان يتباهى بها عبدالصمد في وجه منتقديه ويتفاخر به وسط زملائه المختلفين معه في المجلس.
ماذا فعل عبدالصمد للفريق المتهالك أو الذي كان يعاني؟؟ هل قام بتسفيره إلى معسكر خارجي ام استجلب له مدرب اجنبي؟؟
عانى الفريق من إصابات مؤثرة هذه حقيقة واجتهدت اللجنة الحالية في العلاج ويحفظ الفضل في ذلك للقطاع الطبي برئاسة الدكتور علاء الدين وكانت هذه الظروف خيرا وفيرا على المريخ وأدت إلى سطوع نجومية لاعبين شباب دخلوا قلوب الجماهير من الباب الواسع من الوهلة الأولى وأصبحت النغمة المحببة هي مريخ الشباب.
كل الإعلام المريخي تقريبا والجماهير لديهم قناعة كاملة بأن المريخ يمر بظروف استثنائية فنيا وإداريا وحتى رئيس النادي لديه ظروفه الخاصة ويتواجد خارج السودان ويعتبرون أن مايتحقق حاليا هو إنجاز قياسا بحجم الظروف.
لم ينفعل الإعلام والجمهور مع تعادل الأمل وكتبوا بواقعية في الصحف والقروبات والمنتديات إلا فئة قليلة تريد فريقها منتصرا على الدوام.
فرق كبير بين تصريحات رئيس النادي الموزونة وتصريحات نائبه المشاترة أمس وهنا تتضح المأساة الإدارية التي يعيش فيها النادي الكبير الذي سلم مجلسه الضعيف والأكبر عضوية في تاريخ النادي أمره إلى رجل واحد وجلسوا( فراجه) .
سنعود لهذا المجلس الذي يعتقد بعض الأعضاء فيه أن عبدالصمد يحمل عنهم عبء السفر ورئاسة البعثات والصرف على الفريق رغم انهم يعرفون جيدا أن الرئيس يتحمل النصيب الأكبر كعادته دوما بدليل تصريحات عبدالصمد نفسه أن الوالي يتحمل 90% من منصرفات النادي وهو التصريح الوحيد الذي لن يستطيع الرجل نفيه وإذا عرف السبب بطل العجب وجمال سالم كمان.
والفرق الكبير بين اللجنة السابقة والحالية أن الاهتمام الإداري بفريق الكرة كان أكبر وأفضل على الأقل بتواجد غالبية الأعضاء في التدريبات والمعسكرات يواجهون اللاعبين والمدرب والظروف الصعبة ويسيرون المريخ بالمال القليل بينما هرب أعضاء لجنة الوالي وتركوا الفريق لعبدالصمد وحده.
نفي نائب الرئيس النادي كان متوقعا وحادثة معسكر كنانة التي تعتبر مهزلة ادارية لاتزال في الذاكرة لذلك لن نستغرب النفي والتراجع ومحاولة تكذيب الصحفيين الشباب الذين ينقلون مايقوله عبدالصمد حرفيا في جلسة جماعية.
ما يثير الاستغراب فعلا هو ربط النفي بالأغراض المريبة والاصطياد في الماء العكر والتهديد بتوخي الحذر وغيرها من العبارات الفرعونية التي تليق بفرعون المريخ.
وحتى لايوزع عبدالصمد اتهاماته وتهديداته هباء منثورا وهو يعلم قبل غيره انها لن ترجف الأقلام القوية التي تمتلك قوتها وقرارها ولن تقتل ذبابة نرجو أن يهتم بأمر فريقه بصورة أفضل وان يحسن علاقاته باللاعبين والجهاز الفني والجهاز الإداري.
نمتلك الكثير من الأسرار التي نمسك عنها تقديرا للاستقرار في الفريق ونأمل منه أن يحترم عطاء الأخ عبدالرحيم الشفيع الذي يعمل متطوعا وفضله على مدير الكرة وزميله في المجلس محمد موسى ثم عاد وانقلب عليه وكذلك الشاب المهذب المحترم مسؤول المعدات سليمان بشير الذي يفكر لأول مرة في الاستقالة وترك العمل في المريخ.
لايعقل أن يكون كل هؤلاء غلط وهو الصاح في المريخ.. ولايمكن لمن يتحدث عن الفتنة والأغراض أن يكون هو سبب إشاعة البلبلة وتوتر الأجواء.
نكرر لعله يتعظ.. لسنا مثل أعضاء المجلس ولن نترك لك المريخ تعبث فيه كيفما تشاء.وللحديث بقية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
الارقام تنصف لجنة ونسي..!

*من السهل جدا أن تكذب على الجمهور لتسرق عاطفته، لكن من الصعب أن تقدم له حقائق تدافع بها عن نفسك مع ارقام مثبتة لايشكك في صحتها احد..!
*نقول ذلك لمن يدعي أنه ورث فريقا متهالكا من لجنة ونسي، ويردد هذه العبارة عقب كل نتيجة سلبية، في حين أن المريخ عندما ينتصر يكون الانجاز محسوبا للجنة الحالية رغم أنها تمثل قمة الفشل، لكن البركة في جمال الوالي الذي ستر عيوبها ومنحها دعم الجمهور.
*وحتى نكون اكثر مباشرة فقد صرح عبد الصمد رئيس القطاع الرياضي ورئيس كل البعثات، صاحب التواقيع على المستندات المالية، ومن ثم نائب رئيس النادي، صرح في محاولة منه كالعادة لخداع الجماهير عقب التعادل امام الأمل بقوله، أنهم ورثوا فريقا متهالكا..!
*فمنذ متى كان المريخ متهالكا، يا عزيزي عبد الصمد، فالمريخ يخسر ويتعادل ولكنه يظل الزعيم حتي في أسوا الظروف..!
*والتصريح في نفسه كذبة يحاول بها دكتاتور المجلس ومعه اخرين، يحاول تجريم لجنة ونسي وتحمليها مسئولية اية نتيجة سلبية مع لغة الارقام فقط هي التي تحدد أن كان بص الوالي قد ورث فريقا متهالكا ام لا..!
*ولمن لايعلم فان المريخ في عهد لجنة ونسي خسر 8 نقاط من مجموع 14 مباراة، وفي عهد اللجنة الحالية خسر 7 نقاط من مجموع 12 مباراة، فعن اي فريق متهالك يتحدث عبد الصمد..؟!
*وكما قلنا فان عبد الصمد ليس وحده من يحاول أن يلعب على هذا الحبل، ولكنه غيره كثيرون حتي في الاعلام الذي يريد أن يرمي باي اخفاق في المريخ على فترة ونسي بينما الانجازات للمجلس الحالي.
*ومن يكذبون على الجماهير ويقولون أن فلان يدفع الملايين، في حين انه لايدفع الا القليل الذي يدفع مثله الكثيرون، لن نستغرب اذا غالطوا الارقام وجعلوا كل النقاط التي فقدها الزعيم في عهد ونسي فقط وأن مجلس الوالي منذ توليه المهمة لم يخسر ولا نقطة...فكل شي وارد في هذا الزمن الأغبر ..زمن الكذب والنفاق والمصالح.
*لقد وقفنا ضد لجنة ونسي، وكنا من المغضوبين عليهم من قبل قادة اللجنة الذين لم يملوا اتهامنا بالترصد، مع أننا كنا نكتب ما يمليه عليه ضميرنا لاجل مصلحة المريخ التي كانت تقتضي رحيل ونسي ومن معه وليس لاي سبب اخر..!
*لكن هذا لايعني اطلاقا أن نكذب على الجماهير وأن نرمى اي فشل على لجنة ونسي كما يفعل البعض حاليا..!!
*فاذا كانت المسئولية تقع على ونسي، لماذا لم يتذكره احد أو يتم نسب الانتصارات الثمانية المتتالية له، اليس واجبا أن يكون شريكا في الانتصارات، ما دام أن امثال عبد الصمد يحاولون أن يجعلوه شماعة للاخفاق..؟!
*لكن المريخاب العقلاء الذين يهتمون بالكيان يعرفون جيدا الحقيقة، ويعرفون أن ونسي ورفاقه ليس لهم علاقة بالتعادل لانهم ايضا لم يكن لهم علاقة بالانتصارات السابقة.
*
بقايا مداد
*نتائج لجنة ونسي بالارقام أفضل من نتائج المريخ في عهد اللجنة الحالية، ومن احرز هدف الزعيم في عطبرة تعاقدت معه اللجنة السابقة..فكيف يحاول البعض أن يرمى بمسئولية التعادل على اللجنة السابقة..؟!
*لجنة ونسي فشلت في توفير المال لكن نتائجها في الدوري كانت جيدة ولاتقارن بنتائج الموسم الماضي.
*ومن العيب أن نحمل مسئولية الاخفاق على رجال خدموا المريخ حسب استطاعتهم ورحلوا واختفوا من المشهد تماما الان...لايعارضون ولا يتحدثون بالسوء عن احد..!
*والعيب الأكبر أن ننسب كل النتائج الايجابية للجنة الحالية، ثم عندما تحدث النتيجة السلبية نقول انها بسبب وراثة فريق متهالك..!
*مجرد سؤال لعبد الصمد عبقري زمانه : اذا كان قد ورث فريقا متهالكا، فنرجو ان يوضح لنا ماذا فعل حتي ينقذه من هذا الهلاك..؟! ماذا اضفت للمريخ حتي الان غير التصريحات والازمات وبعض (القريشات) التي لاتساوى زرة امام منصرفات النادي التي يدفعها رجل واحد.
*لو تم فتح ملف اخفاقات اللجنة الحالية اعلاميا على طريقة ما كان يحدث للجنة ونسي التي كان يترصدها البعض في الصغيرة والكبيرة لاكتشف الجمهور البلاوي.
*ويكفي أن جابسون حتي اليوم لم يتم منحه مستحقاته المالية ليشارك مع المجموعة دون نقرأ حرفا عن هذا الموضوع.
*في حين ان كل لاعب كان يتوقف عن التدريب ولو ليوم واحد، كانت الصحف تقوم على لجنة ونسي بضرب مؤلم.
*وللمعلومية ايضا فان سالمون ليست لديه مشكلة، والعقبة الوحيدة التي تقف امام مشاركته في التدريبات، مستحقاته المالية.
*وعلى من يدعون أنهم يدفعون ويساهمون مع الأخ جمال الوالي في شيل الشيلة، لماذا يتفرجون الان..أم ينتظرون من رئيس النادي ارسال مستحقات سالمون من السعودية كما فعل مع منصرفات التدريبات..؟!
*شي مخجل والله أن ينتظر المجلس باكمله، من الوالي رغم الظروف الخاصة التي يعيشها، في ارسال حتي حق الموية، وهذا لم يحدث حتي في عهد مجلس ونسي.
*لان ونسي كان يغادر الى الخارج، دون أن يترك مليما في خزنة النادي، وكان اعضاء لجنته يتصرفون من تلقاء أنفسهم.
*مع أن لجنة ونسي لم تكن تنكر وجود التقصير المالي، أو تدعى الانفاق، ولم يكن من بينها ايضا أصحاب المليارات مثل الموجودين في بص الوالي.
*يمتلكون المليارات ثم يطلبون دون حياء من رئيس النادي ارسال المنصرفات ويتفرجون على مشكلة لاعب في انتظار أن تمطر السماء عليهم ذهبا أو يرسل الوالي المبلغ.
*نقول ذلك علما أن سالمون مصاب، واذا شارك في مباراة أو مباراتين ستجدد اصابته ويتوقف عن نشاطه.
*لكن سواء أن كان مصابا او معافي فان المستحقات المالية، لابد ان تصله.
*واذا كان المجلس على قناعة بتقرير نادي الوصل الذي اشار لاصابة اللاعب فعليه أن يقوم بتسوية معه واعادته الى نيجيريا.
*المصيبة أن المجلس لم يفكر حتي في اخضاع اللاعب لفحص طبي جديد للتاكد من صحة التقرير، ولم يمنحه مستحقاته، ويريد منه أن يشارك بينما اللاعب متشدد في موقفه.
*طيب اقول ليكم حاجة، وقفوه بدل تقعدوا تتفرجوا عليهو كده..!
*حق موية التمارين كان بدفعها ابراهيم ملاح من جيبه، وما حصل يوم قال دفعت ولا اشتريت..!
*هسه البشتري الموية، فاكر روحه بدفع وكمان عبقري عشان بدس الموية..قال لما تكون كتيرة بدفقوها ساي ..! ده اسمو كلام ده..!
*بدلا من أن يتفرغ البعض لاثارة الخلافات والازمات، عليه أن يتفرغ لحل مشاكل الفريق..!
*بالمناسبة : ماذا حدث لبكري مدينة..ومن الذي ساله عن اصابته خلال فترة الايقاف..؟!
*وهل معاقبة اللاعب بالايقاف ، يعني اهمال اصابته، أم يفترض أن يتم علاجه والاهتمام به مع تنفيذ عقوبة عدم مشاركته في التدريبات.
*ومن هو المسئول عن متابعة اصابات اللاعبين ..؟!
*المريخ يدار بالفهلوة وستر عيوب اللجنة..!
*اداري الموية داير ليهو رشة تخلي يفوق..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي
 بدرالدين الفاتح
 تصريحات نائب الرئيس الصادمه !!!

  *قبل ان نعلق على تصريح عبدالصمد محمد عثمان الصادم و(الفلته)..وقبل ان  نلقى الضوء على الظلال التى خلفها والضجه التى احدثها لابد من خطوة  استباقيه ووقائية لان الرجل سريع التراجع شديد  الانكار ولايتردد فى رمى  اللائمة على الصحفيين و اتهامهم  بالتحريف والتلفيق كما حدث فى حادثة  المصحف بكنانة .
 *كل الصحفيين الذين رافقوا بعثة المريخ الى عطبرة اكدوا صحة التصريح ونقلوه حرفيا دون زيادة او نقصان .
 *التصريح الصادم والمحبط لنائب الرئيس جاء فيه ( ان المجلس الحالى ورث  فريقا متهالكا )..وهو تصريح غريب فيه عدم احترام للمجلس السابق واهانة  للاعبين واحباط للجماهير واحتقار للمجلس الحالى وتفريغ متعمد للمعنويات  وهزيمة لنفوس المريخاب العالية .
 *اولا الفريق الذى وصفه عبالصمد  بالمتهالك هو نفسه الفريق الذى حقق ثمانية  انتصارات على التوالى ..وهو نفس  الفريق الذى جعل رئيس القطاع ينفش ريشه ويتفرعن على بقية اعضاء المجلس .
 *الفريق الذى وصفه عبالصمد بالمتهالك استلمه صمدوا وهو  خلف الهلال بخمس نقاط والان بست نقاط يعنى صمدو فات مرحلة الهلاك لى غادى .
 *والفريق المتهالك هو نفس الفريق الذى حقق بطولتى الدورى والكاس فى الموسم  مع اضافات مميزة ونوعيه (نمر ومحمد الرشيد وابراهيم جعفر ووليد بدرالديم  )..وهم حاليا افضل نجوم الفرقة الحمراء .
 *والاسماء التى ذكرتها سجلها  مجلس ونسى وليس عبدالصمد وهم الان افضل لاعبى المريخ والمع نجومه ولهم  الفضل الاول فى الانتصارات الاخيره .
 *ومجلس ونسى الذى يسخر منه صمدو  افضل من المجلس الحالى فهو على الاقل خال من الصراعات ولم تكن به ازمات  وصراعات مثل التى يفتعلها نائب الرئيس .
 *والفريق الحالى الذى انقذه  صمدو من الهلاك كان يعانى من نفس الظروف التى عانى منها فى عهد ونسى والفرق  ان جمال الوالى  دق صدره وحل كل المشاكل الماديه .
 *فى بداية الشهر الحالى رفض غالبية لاعبى الفريق الدخول للمعسكر الا بعد الايفاء بالالتزامات الماديه .
 *الحل جاء سريعا من الوالى ايضا وليس من صمدوا كما يشيع اعلامه.
 *كل الحلول والمؤشرات الايجابيه تاتى من الوالى ومع ذلك ينسبها صمدو لنفسه  ولم يعترف بها الا بعد ان ضغطة الاعلام واجبره على كشف حقيقة الصرف .
  *صمدو وجد نفسه مجبرا على الاعتراف ان الوالى هو الداعم الاول وان مجمل  مايدفعه يتخطى ال90% والنسبة الباقية موزعه على عدد من اعضاء المجلس .
 *وصف الفريق بالمتهالك وصف قبيح لانه يقدح فى امانة اللاعبين وحقيقة انتمائهم للفريق وولائهم .
 *لاعبو المريخ يؤدون فى ظروف قاسية (تحدوا ) الاصابات والالام والظروف الخاصة وادوا بمسوؤلية ودافعوا عن الشعار ببساله .
 *اخلاص لاعبى المريخ وولائهم ليسا محل شك ..فقد دافعوا عن الشعار ايام القحط والرخاء ولم يتمردوا ابدا .
 *اما مجلس ونسى يكفيه انه سلم الفريق وهو متاخر بخمس نقاط فقط عن الهلال والان ارتفعت الى ست .
 *لانقول ان مجلسي ونسى انجز لكنه قاد الفريق حسب قدرته وقاتلوا من اجل المحافظة على حظوظ المريخ .
 *يحق لنا ان نسال رئيس القطاع الرياضى ماذا فعلت للمحافظة على حظوظ المريخ   فى البطولة ..الاجابة ليست بعيده انظروا الى حجم الصراعات والازمات  والخلافات والعداواة لتعرفوا قدر الرجل  .
 *كل المؤشرات الايجابيه جاءت  من الوالى فقد تكفل بجميع الالتزامات (دفع متاخرات ورواتب الوطنيين  ومرتبات الاجانب والجهاز الفنى ..حتى الحوافز جاءت من الوالى .
  *التصريح الصادم يرتد الى نحر عبدالصمد الذى فشل فى تفتيت ازمات الفريق وهى  كثيرة ..اولها المصابين الذين يعانون من بطء العلاج ..و قضية جابسون  وتراورى ..وراجى  وبكرى المدينة وعلاء ..ولاعب الغزالة واو ..  .
 *معاناة مجلس ونسى تضاعفت فى المجلس الحالى بسبب بطء العلاج والتراخى فى القضايا الكبيرة .
 *لم يرث صمدو فريقا متهالكا والصحيح ان الفريق جاء اليه مجلس متهالك فشل فى حل ازماته .
 *لولا الوالى لوصل المريخ الى مرحلة اسوأ من التى عليها الان .
 *ازمات الفريق التى يتباهى  صمدو  بحلها تمت تفتيتها بواسطة رئيس النادى  الذى دفع اربعة مليارات فى شهرين ..فكم دفع عبالصمد ولى منو .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
المريخ لا متهالك ولا منهار !

قال الأخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي انهم قد ورثوا فريقا متهالكا ومنهارا وبلا إعداد ووجدوا غالبية اللاعبين متوقفين بسبب مستحقاتهم المالية
حديث نائب رئيس نادي المريخ يأتي كرد علي الهجوم الذي تعرض له الفريق والحهاز الفني والإدارة عقب نتيجة التعادل التي انتهت عليها مباراة المريخ والامل في عطبره
ليس مطلوبا من رئيس القطاع الرياضي ان يجاري المنفعلين والغاضبين من نتيجة التعادل غير العادل امام الأمل في استاد عطبره لان التعادل جاء بعد ثمانية انتصارات علي التوالي قدم فيها نجوم المريخ مردودا بدنيا وفنيا كبيرا حتي تفوقوا علي جميع خصومهم بجدارة مستحقة وأداء افضل عن أندية اخري مكتملة الصفوف ولاتعاني من اي نقص كما هو حال المريخ الذي تحدي الصعاب وتجاوز احلك الظروف بفضل عزيمة وارادة لاعبيه التي احدثت الفارق في جميع الجولات الماضية حتي تقلص الفارق الذي يفصله عن الهلال من تسعة الي أربعة نقاط فقط
الظروف الصعبة التي تحدث عنها عبد الصمد ولخصها في سوء الإعداد خلال الفترة التي سبقت تعيين لجنتهم الحالية لاتخصم مِن مسيرة الفريق الحالي وانما تبرز القيمة الفنية الكبيرة لجميع اللاعبين وعلي وفائهم واخلاصهم لناديهم وجماهيرهم رغم ان غالبية نجوم المريخ الحاليين يشاركون لأول مرة مع الزعيم الا انهم نجحوا في الاختبار وتجاوزوا عقبة التفاهم والانسجام بإطاعة الجهاز الفني وتعليماته وذلك بالمشاركة والتواجد في مراكز لم يسبق لهم الاجادة فيها
نتفق مع واظب الرئيس علي حجم المعاناة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها المريخ في عهد اللجنة السابقة وتوقف عدد كبير من اللاعبين وتمردهم بسبب عدم حصولهم علي المستحقات المالية وق تناولنا في هذه المساحة طوال الفترة السابقة المشاكل التي مر بها المريخ وأغلظنا النقد والهجوم العنيف ضد المهندس اسامه ونسي ورفاقه وساندنا كافة الخطوات التي قام بها رئيس وأعضاء مجلس الشوري بكل اللجنة السابقة وتعيين لجنة بديلة برئاسة جمال الوالي حتي كللت تلك الخطوات وعاد الاستقرار الاداري والفني من جديد للنادي ولكن مع كل ذلك يجب علي نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ان يعطي لجنة ونسي حقها ويعترف لها بالعمل الكبير الذي قامت به في فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة بضم افضل نجوم أندية الممتاز هم الذين يشكلون حاليا الاعمدة الرئيسة في التشكيلة الحمراء ونجحوا خلال فترة قصيرة ان يدخلوا في قلوب وعقول جماهير المريخ وتقدموا خطوات سريعة في سلم النجومية أمثال صلاح نمر الذي حجز مركزه في قلب الدفاع وإبراهيم جعفر ووليد بدر الدين ومحمد الرشيد وخالد النعسان وحماد بكري لولا وجود هؤلاء الشباب لزادت معاناة المريخ مع النقص بسبب الإصابات والإيقافات التي طالت عشرة لاعبين من ابرز نجومه فهم قد ساهموا بشكل كبير في الانتصارات المتوالية التي حققها المريخ منذ انطلاقة الدورة الثانية
المريخ بفضل هذه الكوكبة من الشباب حافظ علي حظوظه في المنافسة ولازال يمتلك كافة الفرص التي تساعده علي الاحتفاظ بلقبه سواء في الدوري الممتاز او كاس السودان فالمريخ اخي عبد الصمد لامتهالك ولامنهار فهو صامد ومتقدم بخطوات ثابتة وواثقة في طريق الانتصارات وإذا كان قد خسر نقطتين بالتعادل مع الأمل فهو قادر ان يعوض ذلك في الجولات القادمة ويحتاج للدعم والتشجيع وليس مجاراة المخذلين والمثبطين الذين تمسكوا بالتعادل وتناسوا مسلسل الانتصارات في الجولات السابقة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بإيجاز
أبوالعلاء محمد البشير
الدورى لايزال فى الملعب !

• شخصياً لن ألوم لجنة التسيير الحالية أو الجهاز الفني ولا اللاعبين فى حالة عدم محافظة المريخ على لقبه كبطل للنسخة للماضية .. ففى ظل الظروف التى مر بها الفريق ويمر بها الآن يبقي اللوم فى غير مكانه وغير منطقي .
• الفريق فقد نقاطاً عديدة فى الدورة الأولى بسبب مدرب بلجيكي جاء فى وقت صعب للغاية وواجهته بطولة افريقية كبرى ومباريات من العيار الثقيل فى تلك البطولة بجانب بعض الظروف الأخرى مثل عدم إلمام البلجيكي على الكثير من الخلفيات عن الكرة السودانية ولاعبي الفريق .
• فى الدورة الثانية تعامل الجهاز الفني الوطني بقيادة الثنائي برهان تية ومحسن سيد بطريقة مميزة مع الفريق مع إتاحة الفرصة للاعبين الشباب مع قليل من الخبرة التى تمثلت فى المعز وجمال سالم وعمر بخيت وعنكبة ومصعب ورمضان .
• كسب المريخ كل مبارياته فى الدورة الثانية ولم يتعثر إلا فى عطبرة بتعادل ظالم كالعادة تسبب فيه حكام صلاح والفاضل ابوشنب يصرف النظر عن مخالفة ارتكبها لاعب الامل مع صلاح نمر وسجل منها الامل هدف التعادل.
• لن نعود لتلك المباراة فقد انتهت بخيرها وشرها وعلينا ان ننظر للقادم وغدا لنا مباراة هامة للغاية ضد الاكسبريس باستاد عطبرة وهو لقاء مهم مطالب من خلاله الجهاز الفني بمعالجة تلك الاخطاء الدفاعية التى صاحبت مباراة الفريق الماضية وكذلك مسلسل اضاعة الفرص السهلة امام المرمي .
• خسر المريخ نقطتين وتأخر قليلا عن مطاردة نادي الحكام .. ولكن ذلك لايعني ان يرمي لاعبي المريخ المنديل بل على العكس فالدورى لايزال فى الملعب والمتصدر مهدد بالخسارة فالفريق الازرق الذي نشاهده الان لن يواصل انتصاراته اللهم الا اذا وجد ذلك الدعم المعلوم .
• والنقعة وتحديدا مريخ الفاشر لن يستسلم ولن يترك ضيفه يستمتع بنقاط اللقاء الذي سيجمعهم قريبا بنقعة الفاشر وغير ذلك فنادى الحكام غير مؤهل لمواصلة انتصاراته لذلك على لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني ان يجتهدوا وان يركزوا في كسب جميع مبارياتهم رغم ان الفوز ببطولة الممتاز لم تعد تمثل طموحا لانصار المريخ خاصة فى ظل ما يجده نادي الحكام من تسهيلات والمريخ قادر على تحقيق الكثير بفريقه الشاب ونحن ننظر للتمثيل الخارجي وليس لبطولة موجهة لنادى بعينه .
انسحاب المريخ من بطولة كردنة !
• فى الأنباء أن اشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادى الهلال سوف يقوم برعاية بطولة الفرق الرديفة والرعاية تعني ان يقوم الكاردينال بدفع كل مستلزمات البطولة وان يذكر اسمه دوما مربوطا بأي مباراة .
• ذلك ليس مهماً ولكن ما يهمنا كمريخ رفض المشاركة في بطولة الرديف والشباب فكيف يشارك المريخ فى بطولة يدفع اتعابها وجوائزها رئيس النادي المنافس .
• وكيف تثق الفرق في الحكام عندما يلعبون ضد رديف او شباب نادي الكاردينال فهل ستجد تلك الفرق الانصاف وأن مال دعكهم يأتي من رئيس نفس النادي ..
• ومايحدث فى اتحاد الدمار لا يحدث الا في السودان فالي متي تلك الصور المقلوبة والى متي يظل قادة الاتحاد في جلباب كردنة .. وهل تناسوا بأن الكاردينال هو من اطلق عليهم (اتحاد اللقيمات) عندما نشاهد مايقوم به كردنة واتحاد اللقيمات نتمني قرار التجميد من اجل المصلحة .
• يجب ان يناهض مجلس المريخ هذه الفكرة وعلى الاتحاد ان يبحث عن جهة اخري لترعي له بطولاته وليس بأموال رئيس نادي منافس ويجد فريقه من الدعم مالم تجده المنتخبات الوطنية ومشاركة المريخ فى مثل هذه منافسة ستحسب على لجنة التسيير وستكون خصما على المريخ ..
معلقي النيلين سلام !
• قبل ان اتحدث عن معلقي قناة النيلين اقول أن نادي الامل او الاهلي او أي ناد اخر رفض او سيرفض نقل مباراته على هذه القناة فأنه على حق والف حق .
• كيف تنقل قناة مباريات دوري وهى لم تلتزم بدفع حقوق الاندية والقناة وقعت عقدا مع الاتحاد وهي تعلم ان نقل الدوري الممتاز سيكسبها الكثير وبالمقابل يجب ان تلتزم القناة بدفع تلك الحقوق خاصة وان هناك عوائد اعلانات ستدخل على القناة .
• وحديث ذلك الشخص المسؤول عقب رفض الامل لهم كوفد لم يكن منطقيا على الاطلاق حتى حديثه فى برنامج الزميل محمد الامين فى ذات القناة كان بعيدا اصل القضية فهو تحدث عن اهمية النقل للجمهور وتحدث عن معاناة وفد القناة .
• ولماذا يعاني الوفد اصلاً والقناة تابعة للدولة .. ولماذا يعاني وفد النيلين وهناك عقد ملزم بينها وهذه الاندية المظلومة ماليا من هذه الرعاية .. وما دخل الامل او الاهلي او حتي الجماهير بمعاناة وفد القناة .
• وما حيرني اكثر هو اكتفاء الزميل محمد الامين نورالدائم بمتابعة حديث ذلك المسؤول دون ان يتدخل بقوة ويدافع عن حقوق الاندية وانا على يقين ان الزميل محمد ان كان بعيدا عن هذه القناة لهاجم جديث ضيفه الذي تحدث بعيدا عن اصل القضية .
• اعود لأقول أن بعض معلقي قناة النيلين يعلقون على مباريات نادي الحكام على طريقة المشجعين وانا على قناعة بأن الصحاف المشجع الهلالي المعروف اذا تم اسناد نقل مباريات الفريق الذي يشجعه له لما فعل مايفعله اولئك المعلقين .
• وفى مباراة الفريق الاخيرة امام النسور كان المعلق سيف بركة اكثر شفقة على فريقه وهو يفشل فى الظهور الايجابي وتسجيل هدف .. وكثر صراخه فى كل هجمة زرقاء وتجاهل القتال والأداء المميز للاعبي النسور .
• سيف بركة عندما احرز فريقه هدف الفوز صرخ وكرر قوله اكثر من مرة ( أخيرا جاء الفرج ) وهل ظن بركة ان الهلال يلعب ضد مازيمبي مثلا او المطابع الصومالي .. يا حبيبنا فريقك يلعب ضد فريق سوداني اسمه النسور .. فعن أي فرج تتحدث وبأي تعصب تعلق على المباراة .
• والسؤال هل اذا كان الهدف هذا لفريق النسور فهل كنت ستقول (أخيرا جاء الفرج ) ام انك كنت ستقول يا خسارة هدف للنسور .. ياخ اتقوا الله وحاولوا تقليد المعلقين العرب الذين يتركون انتمائهم لأنديتهم في منازلهم .. واتقوا الله .
نقاط مؤجزة !
• مباراة المريخ غدا امام اهلى عطبرة الفوز فيها مهم للغاية ولابد ان يظهر لاعبي الفريق بمستوي افضل .
• لا زال الدوري في الملعب وخسارة نادي الحكام واردة في ظل الخرمجة التى انتقدها اعلام النادي.
• وبلاتشي لسه اسمه مكتوب بقلم الرصاص وفى أي لحظة ربما يصدر قرار اقالته وسنقرأ أن ( بلاتشي كيسو فاضي).
• على الجهاز الفني للمريخ اتاحة الفرصة لبعض اللاعبين مثل حماد بكري والمهاجم احمد فرح فهما مكسب للفرقة المريخية .
• نتمني ان تكون جماهير المريخ قد أعدت عدتها من اجل الذهاب الى عطبرة ومساندة اللاعبين.
• تجمع الروابط ومؤسسة التعبئة ورابطة ليبيا وساس واساس ورابطة الثورات والكلاكلات والجوارح والبقية عليهم ان يساندوا الزعيم غدا .
• بالمناسبة رابطة مشجعي المريخ بسوق ليبيا والتى افاخر بوجودي بين صفوتها تخطط للكثير من اجل المريخ .
• رابطة سوق ليبيا بجانب تواجدها في المدرجات والدعم المالي المتواصل فأن لها اهداف عديدة وكثيرة ومفيدة للمريخ سترى النور قريبا .
• ولكن استغرب لعدم اختيار أي عضو من رابطة ليبيا للجان المساعدة فى المريخ وهي تضم كفاءات مميزة ومريخاب اوفياء واصحاب مقدرة مالية .
عاجل الشفاء للقطب المريخي وعضو القروبات المريخية الحبيب ابراهيم الشيخ (ابو يوسف) بعد ان اجري عملية زائدة يوم الخميس بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية .
ابويوسف تماثل للشفاء الان والف حمدا لله على سلامتك واجر وعافية الصديق الحبيب ابراهيم الشيخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك 
قروبات وروابط أعضاء في مجلس الشرف

* تدشين بداية تكوين مجلس الشرف المريخي أمس بواسطة مساعد الرئيس لشئون مجلس الشرف الاستاذ عصام الحاج قفزة في المسار الصحيح لمريخ المستقبل الذي يحلم به كل مريخي
* من خلال التنوير الإعلامي بالمكتب التنفيذي أمس تم الكشف عن تفاصيل المجلس والذي يتوقع تدشينه قريباً بحضور كبار الشخصيات الرسمية حيث تقرر أن يكون الحد الأدنى لإسهام العضو عشرين مليون جنيه للعام والحد الأقصى مفتوح بحسب رغبة العضو
* ويتوقع لعدد أعضاء المجلس (400) عضو من داخل وخارج السودان من المريخاب ونعتقد أن أبناء المريخ بالخارج يتوقون لدعم الكيان بصورة كبيرة ولكنهم لا يجدون الفرصة ومن بينهم من يصر على إكتساب العضوية ولكن رغبته دوما ما تصطدم بالنظام الأساسي لولاية الخرطوم التى يتبع ىلها المريخ جغرافياً
* فكرة قيام مجلس الشرف المريخي نعتقد أنها ضربة معلم وإسناد الإشراف عليها للأخ عصام الحاج يشكل حجر الزاوية في نجاحها لما يُعرف عن الرجل من جدية وهمة ونشاط
* ومجلس الشرف يكشف الأفق الإداري الواسع لأمة المريخ ويتيح الفرصة لعدد من المريخاب البعيدين عن الوسط الرياضي لدعم المحبوب ويتيح الفرصة لمعرفة أبناء المريخ من خارج الوسط
* المريخ في حاجة كبيرة لدعم كل أبنائه ونجزم أن هناك كثيرين يمتلكون القدرة على الدعم السخي ولكنهم يتحينون الفرصة للتقدم ومن بينهم من ينتظر فقط الإشارة للتقدم والدعم ونعلم أن هناك كثيرٌ من أبناء المريخ بعيدين عن الكيان ولكنهم يعشقونه بصدق وما أن يجدوا مثل هذه الفرصة فلن يتوانوا
* سكرتارية مجلس الشرف ينتظرها دور كبير وعمل شاق لأجل تفعيل المشروع بالصورة التى ترفد خزينة المريخ بالمليارات فالمريخ وغيره من الأندية ظلت بلا موارد ولا تلوح في الأفق تباشير أن تنفرج العُسرة المالية التى تمر بها الأندية ولذلك تعتبر فرصة تكوين مجلس الشرف بمثابة الفرصة الذهبية
* ونقترح تكريم كل من يتمتع بعضوية مجلس الشرف بالطريقة التى يُتفق عليها حتى يصبح المجلس جاذباً للآخرين مستقبلا
* نؤيد وبشدة مقترح أن يكون عضو الشرف هو عضو الجمعية العمومية ونعتقد أنه أجمل وأهم مقترح فمن يدعم المريخ هو الأحق بالفتوى في مستقبله الإداري وأحق بوضع السياسات التى تعينه
* من إمتيازات عضوية مجلس الشرف أنها تمنح صاحبها عضوية النادي الأسري المقترح قيامه قريباً على أرض الحتانة
* ما نود إقتراحه هنا أن تكون قروبات الواتس المريخية عضواً في مجلس الشرف عبر توفير مبلغ العشرين مليون جنيه سنوياً ونعتقد أن قروبات الواتس ظلت تشكل رافداً مالياً مهماً وإكتسابها لعضوية مجلس الشرف يُقنن من مساهماتها المالية أكثر ويرفع من همتها ويزيد من رغبتها في الدعم
* ولو كان هناك عضواً في قروبات الواتس لديه فرصة إكتساب عضوية المجلس منفرداً فلا مانع ولكن نعتقد أن توفير مبلغ عشرين مليوناً من الجنيهات يسهل كثيراً على القروبات وهي قادرة على دفع المزيد ولكن نقترح أن تكون مساهمتها عشرون مليوناً فقط في العام حتى لا ترهق نفسها
* هناك ما لا يقل عن المائة وخمسين قروبا مريخياً ولو أعلنت مساهمتها المالية سنوياً فستدعم خزينة المريخ كثيراً
* نعلم أن هناك قروبات تضم عضوية مشتركة منتشرة بين القروبات ويمكن تقنين هذه الجزئية زائداً أن مبلغ العشرين مليوناً من الجنيهات سنوياً يعتبر غير مرهق لقروب يضم ما لا يقل عن مائة شخص
* هو مقترح نضعه بين يدي الإخوة فيم جلس الشرف والإخوة في قروبات المريخ على الواتساب ونتمنى مناقشته ومن ثم الفتوى بشأنه
* أيضاً نقترح ان تكون روابط المريخ بكل دول العالم عضواً في مجلس الشرف المريخي من خلال دعمها السنوي مثلها مثل غيرها من الأعضاء
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* حديث غير موفق لنائب رئيس المريخ نشرته الصحف أمس وهو يقول عقب تعادل المريخ والأمل أنهم ورثوا فريقان منهاراً ومتهالكاً ويعني لجنة ونسي وتباهى بالثمانية إ،تصارات التى حققها الفريق منذ بداية الدورة الأولى في ظل غيابات بالكوم
* هل لا يعلم نائب رئيس المريخ أن الإنتصارات الثمانية تسبب فيها بالدرجة الأولى نجوم تسجيلات ونسي أم يعلم ويريد أن يتغابى عن هذه الجزئية
* من قبل كتبنا عن غياب الكياسة الإدارية للرجل ولم نتوقع أن يكون فاقداً حتى للكياسة والدبلوماسية في التصريحات وهو يقلل من مجهود زملائه السابقين والذين قدموا عملاً إدارياً منظماً وجد الإشادة من الكثيرين
* رفاق ونسي مريخاب ولم يأتوا من كوكب آخر وإجتهدوا في حدود إمكاناتهم المالية ولكن وللامانة فقدراتهم وتنظيمهم الإداري جيد جداً
* ليت نائب الرئيس مارس صمتاً طويلاً بدلاً من التفوه بمثل ما صرح به .. لماذا تلازم تصريحات نائب الرئيس شتارة مزعجة ومرهقة ومؤلمة ومؤذية لمجتمع المريخ
* يواصل المدرب برهان تية عمله مشرفاً على الفريق وحيداً بعد سفر محسن سيد إلى مدينة الأبيض للإشراف على منتخبنا الناشيء ضد زامبيا عصر اليوم
* لو كان محمد موسى موجوداً لساعد برهان كثيراً في التدريبات وحتى في المباراة يمكن لمحمد موسى إعانة برهان فنياً من خلال المشورة بصفته يحمل رخصة تدريبية
* أصدق التمنيات بتوفيق صغار صقور الجديان في مواجهة ناشئي زامبيا عصر اليوم على ملعب إستاد الأبيض ضمن تصفيات المرحلة قبل الأخيرة لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفقد عنكبة رسمياً أمام الإكسبريس بعد غيابه عن المران الختامي


تأكد رسمياً غياب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ عن مباراة فريقه مساء غدٍ الاثنين على ملعب إستاد عطبرة ضمن الجولة 27 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد غيابه عن المشاركة في المران الختامي الذي أداه الفريق بعطبرة اليوم الأحد ويتوقع أن يكون الجهاز الفني للمريخ جهّز البديل المناسب لتعويض غياب عنكبة في مباراة الغد أمام الإكسبريس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح: حديث رئيس الأمير المحبط سبب الخسارة أمام الآرسنال

دافع الكابتن كفاح صالح المدير الفني للأمير البحراوي والذي تمت إقالته من منصبه أمس السبت بين شوطين مباراة الأمير وأهلي شندي دافع عن نفسه وقال إنه لا يتحمل مسئولية النتائج الأخيرة للفريق في الممتاز كما ذكر رئيس النادي في تبريره لإقالته من منصبه في الجهاز الفني مبيناً أن الرئيس أسامة عبد الجليل هاتفه قبل انطلاقة مباراة الفريق أمام الأهلي وطلب منه عدم إشراك اللاعب مجدي امبدة في المباراة وتحدث معه بلهجة حادة الأمر الذي سبّب له إحباطاً كبيراً وللاعبيه قبل انطلاقة المباراة الصعبة أمام الآرسنال مشيراً إلى أن رئيس الأمير يتحمل مسئولية النتائج الأخيرة للفريق في المسابقة وآخرها الخسارة الثقيلة أمام الآرسنال أمس برباعية نظيفة، وأبدى كفاح صالح رضاءه عن مشواره التدريبي مع الأمير مبيناً أنه نجح في قيادة الفريق للانتصارات في عدد من المباريات ووصل به للنقطة 19 في الوقت الذي كان الأمير يملك نقطتين فقط في رصيده عندما تولى تدريب الأمير، وتمنى كفاح صالح التوفيق للأمير في مبارياته المتبقية في الممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق يرد بعنف على تصريحات ياسر درويش:
المريخ ليس بحاجة لتخدير جماهيره.. ولولا خطأ الاتحاد لكسبنا النقاط الثلاث

أبدى الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ أسفه الشديد للتصريحات التي اطلقها ياسر درويش عضو مجلس ادارة نادي الأمل والتي أشار فيها إلى أن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يريد أن يخدر جماهيره بالشكوى التي تحدث عنها رغم أنه لا توجد قضية يمكن أن تعيد للمريخ النقاط كاملة، وقال الفريق طارق إن ما ورد على لسان درويش تطاول ما بعده تطاول على نادٍ كبير ورائد مثل المريخ، وتابع: لم يحدث وان خدعنا جماهيرنا أو قمنا بتخديرها في يوم من الأيام، لأننا نعي درجة فهم ووعي الجماهير التي تشجع المريخ والتي لا يستطيع أي اداري أن يخدعها أو يخدرها، لافتاً إلى أن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يتعامل بمصداقية عالية مع جماهيره، مشيراً إلى أن تعثر المريخ في أكثر من مباراة أمام الأمل في عطبرة سببه معلوم للكافة وهو التحكيم الذي ظل دائماً ما يؤثر في النتائج واستدل على ذلك بهدف التعادل الذي سجله الأمل بعد الاعتداء الذي تعرض له إبراهومة، ومضى الفريق طارق: مع احترامنا التام لمجلس ادارة نادي الأمل وجماهيره، اقول لياسر درويش ان المريخ لم يتقدم بأي شكوى ضد الأمل، رغم معرفتنا التامة بإشراككم للاعب موقوف ولديه ثلاث بطاقات ملوّنه أمام هلال الفاشر، وأضاف: بعد ان وقع الأمل في هذا الخطأ صحح الإيقاف بخطأ من اتحاد الكرة الذي اقدم على فضيحة كبرى لأنه يفترض حسب اللوائح أن يتوقع اللاعب في مباراة لتصحيح المسار، والكرة التي كان من المفترض أن يتوقف فيها شارك فيها أمام هلال الفاشر، ولولا خطاب الاتحاد الفضيحة والساذج لكان المريخ قد تقدم بالشكوى ولكسب المباراة إدارياً، ولكن خطأ الاتحاد العام انقذ الأمل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل أبو القاسم: مجلس الشرف تحول تاريخي في مسيرة المريخ

قال الأستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم مساعد الرئيس إن مجلس الإدارة اعاد ترتيب أوراقه وتم دمج القطاعات وتقليصها من أجل إحداث تحوّل واضح في العمل الإداري بنادي المريخ وأضاف: من البشريات السعيدة للجماهير الحمراء مجلس الشرف المريخي الذي سيقدم دعماً معتبراً للخزانة الحمراء بعد ان تم تحديد مبلغ 20 مليون جنيه كحد أدنى للحصول على عضوية مجلس الشرف المريخ، وسيكون تدشين هذا الحدث الكبير بحضور شخصيات بارزة من داخل وخارج السودان، لافتاً إلى أن فكرة مجلس الشرف المريخي معمول بها في الأندية العالمية والخليجية، وعد الأمر بالتحول التاريخي في مسيرة نادي المريخ من اجل تنشيط العضوية حتى يكون للداعمين دورهم في صناعة القرار، لأن هذا المجلس ستكون له اليدى الطولى في التميز، ورأى مزمل أن كل ما هو جديد من الصعب قبوله وهضمه، لافتاً إلى أن نجاح هذا المشروع يحتاج بدرجة كبيرة إلى دعم قوي وفاعل من الإعلام الذي يجب ان يبشر بهذا المشروع بصورة مستمرة، مع الاستفادة من الوسائط الحديثة والنشرات الإعلامية للترويج لهذا المشروع الحيوي حتى يحقق النجاح المأمول، ووعد مزمل بتجهيز نشرة يومية في موقع المريخ تركز بصورة كبيرة على مجلس الشرف والحراك الذي سيحدثه في الساحة المريخية, وقال مزمل إن الحديث عن مجلس الشرف المريخي بلغة الأرقام فمثلاً الحد الأدنى للمساهمة مبلغ 20 مليون جنيه وعضوية الجمعية العمومية 100 ألف جنيه في السنة، وهذا كله في إطار توجه المجلس لإعمال مبدأ الشفافية الكاملة في كل ما يتعلق بالشأن المالي في المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يتدرب بقوة.. تألق لافت لألوك ومصعب يفشل في إكمال المران

أدى المريخ مراناً مساء أمس على ملعب استاد عطبرة استعداداً للمواجهة المهمة التي تنتظره غداً أمام الأهلي عطبرة في الأسبوع الـ27 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وكان المريخ قد تعادل في آخر مباراة له أمام الأمل على ذات الملعب، وقد شارك في المران كل اللاعبين الموجودين بعطبرة رفقة الجهاز الفني واكتفى محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة بمتابعة المران من الخارج بعد الإصابة التي تعرض لها وحرمته من إكمال التدريب, وأجرى برهان تقسيمة بين الأخضر والأصفر انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل أحرز للأصفر أوكراه وعبده جابر من كرات متحركة، بينما أحرز هدفي الأخضر ألوك أكيج الذي اظهر مستوى جيد وعاد إلى التشكيل واحرز الثاني مصعب الذي شعر بالإرهاق ولم يستطيع اكمال التدريب حتى نهايته, وظهرت ثنائية جديدة في المقدمة الهجومية بين رمضان عجب وألوك أكيج حيث وضح ان الجهاز الفني ربما اعتمد على هذه الثنائية كخيار بديل لغياب عنكبة حال اكتملت لياقة اللاعب ألوك وقد يشركه كبديل حال الاحتياج إلى خدماته اثناء سير المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكوين لجنة لصياغة العقد مع الشركة الصينية و250 ألف دولار في طريقها للخزانة الحمراء

أكدت اللجنة الاقتصادية في التنوير الذي قدمته للصحافيين ان ضربة البداية لعملها ستكون تأهيل استاد المريخ وتجهيز دار النادي بصورة مميزة مع فرش الملعب الرديف بالعشب الصناعي، وتم تكليف الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر وعوض الكريم رمرم والمهندس طارق زروق بصياغة العقد مع الشركة الصينية حتى تبدأ عملها في المشاريع الاستثمارية بنادي المريخ على وجه السرعة, وقال البروفيسور هاشم الهدية رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ إن الجماهير الحمراء تنتظر منهم الكثير، لأن الاستثمار شعار المرحلة الحالية وهو الهدف الرئيسي الذي بسببه تم تعيين هذا المجلس حتى يفجر ثورة الاستثمار بنادي المريخ، ومضى الهدية: ناقشنا أمر العقد مع الشركة الصينية، وطلبنا منها تجهيز مسودة عقد حتى يتطلع عليه مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ، وبعد ذلك تتم الموافقة أو المطالبة بإجراء بعض التعديلات، وقمنا بعمل مذكرة تفاهم مع الأخوة في الشركة الصينية، وطلبوا منا عقد عمل، ووافقنا على هذه الخطوة، لكن طلبنا مسودة الاتفاق أولاً حتى يدرسها القطاع الرياضي ويقف على أي ثغرة فيها لتداركها، ومضى الهدية: بعد الاطلاع على مسودة الاتفاق، وتوصية المجلس بالتوقيع على العقد مع الشركة الصينية، سيحصل نادي المريخ فوراً على مبلغ 250 ألف دولار، ونرى أن هذا المبلغ يكفي لبدء العمل في فرش الملعب الرديف بالعشب الصناعي.
*

----------

